# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  قصص الانبياء عليهم السلام........

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

قصص الانبياء عليهم السلام  
آدم عليه السلام  علة خلق آدم (ع)
يروى أن الأرض كانت، قبل خلق آدم (ع)، معمورة بالجن والنسناس والسباع،  وغيرها من الحيوانات، وأنه كان لله فيها حجج وولاة، يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون  عن المنكر.  
وحدث أن طغت الجن وتمردوا، وعصوا أمر ربهم. فغيروا وبدلوا، وأبدعوا البدع،  فأمر الله سبحانه الملائكة، أن ينظروا إلى أهل تلك الأرض، وإلى ما أحدثوا  وأبدعوا، إيذاناً باستبدالهم بخلق جديد، يكونون حجة له في أرضه، ويعبد من  خلالهم.  
ثم إنه سبحانه وتعالى قال لهم: {إني جاعلٌ في الارض خليفة}. فقالوا: سبحانك  ربنا: {أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء} كما أفسدت الجن؟ فاجعل  الخليفة منا نحن الملائكة، فها نحن {نسبِّحُ بحمدك ونقدِّسُ لك}، ونطيعك ما  تأمرنا. فقال عزّ من قائل: {إنّي أعلمُ مالاتعلمون}.  
وبعث اللهُ الملك جبرائيل (ع) ليأتيهُ بترابٍ من أديم الأرض، ثم جعله  طيناً، وصيَّرهُ بقُدرتهِ كالحمإ المسنون، ثم كالفخّار، حيث سوّاه ونفخ فيه  من روحه، فإذا هو بشرٌ سويّ، في أحسن تقويم.  
خلق حواء وزواج آدم منها 
سمّى اللهُ سبحانه وتعالى مخلوقه الجديد، آدم، فهو الذي خلقه من أديم  الأرض، ثم إنه عزّوجلّ، خلق حوّاء من الطين الذي تبقى بعد خلق آدم وإحيائه.   
ونظر آدم (ع) فرأى خلقاً يشبهه، غير أنها أنثى، فكلمها فردت عليه بلغته، فسألها: "من تكون؟" فقالت: "خلق خلقني الله".  
وعلَّم اللهُ آدمَ الأسماء كلها، وزرع في نفسه العواطف والميول، فاستأنس  بالنظر إلى حوّاء والتحدث إليها، وأدناها منه، ثم إنّهُ سألَ الله تعالى  قائلاً: "ياربّ من هذا الخلقُ الحسن، الذي قد آنسني قربه والنظر إليه؟!"  وجاءه الجواب: "أن ياآدم، هذه حوّاء.. أفتحبُّ أن تكون معك، تؤنسك وتحادثك  وتأتمر لأمرك؟" فقال آدم (ع): "نعم ياربّ، ولك الحمدُ والشكرُ مادمتُ حيا."  فقال عزّوجلّ: "إنّها أمتي فاخطبها إليّ". قال آدم (ع): "يارب، فإني  أخطبها إليك، فما رضاك لذلك؟" وجاءه الجواب: "رضاي أن تعلمها معالم ديني.."  فقال آدم(ع): "لك ذلك يارب، إن شئت". فقال سبحانه: "قد شئت ذلك، وأنا  مزوجها منك".  
فقبل آدم بذلك ورضي به. 
تكريم الله لآدم ورفض إبليس السجود له  
أراد الله عزوجل، أن يعبد من طريق مخلوقه الجديد، فأمر الملائكة بالسجود  إكراماً له، بمجرد أن خلقه وسواه ونفخ فيه من روحه، فخرت الملائكة سُجّداً  وجثيّا.  
وكان إبليس، وهو من الجن، كان في عداد الملائكة حينما أمرهم الله بالسجود  إكراماً لآدم(ع). وكان مخلوقاً من النار، شديد الطاعة لربّه، كثير العبادة  له، حتى استحق من الله أن يقربه إليه، ويضعه في صف الملائكة... ولكن إبليس  عصى هذه المرّة الأمر الإلهي، بالسجود لأدم(ع)، وشمخ بأنفه، وتعزز بأصله،  وراح يتكبر ويتجبر، وطغى وبغى، وظل يلتمس الأعذار إلى الله سبحانه، حتى  يعفيه من السجود لآدم(ع).  
وما فتئ يتذرّعُ بطاعته لله وعبادته له، تلك العبادة التي لم يعبد الله  مثلها ملكٌ مقرَّب، ولانبيٌّ مرسل... وأخذ يحتجُّ بأنّ الله خلقه من نار،  وأن آدم مخلوق من تراب، والنار خير من التراب وأشرف: {قال: أنا خيرٌ منه،  خلقتني من نارٍ وخلقته من طين}. {أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا}!.  
ولما كان الله سبحانه وتعالى، يريد أن يُعبَدَ كما يُريد هو، ومن حي يريد،  لاكما يريد إبليس اللعين هذا، صب عليه سوط عذاب، وطرده من الجنة، وحرّمها  عليه، ومنعه من اختراق الحجب، التي كان يخترقها مع الملائكة (ع).  
ولما رأى إبليس غضب الخالق عليه، طلب أن يجزيه الله أجر عبادته له آلاف  السنين، وكان طلبُه أن يمهله الله سبحانه في الدنيا إلى يوم القيامه، وهو  ينوي الإنتقام من هذا المخلوق الترابي، الذي حُرِمَ بسببه الجنة، وأصابته  لعنة الله. كما طلب أيضاً، أن تكون له سلطة على آدم وذريّته، وظلّ يكابر  ويعاند، ويدّعي أنّهُ أقوى من آدم، وخير منه: {قال: أرأيتك هذا الذي كرّمت  عليّ، لئِنْ أخّرتنِ إلى يوم القيامة، لأحتنكنَّ ذريته إلاّ قليلاً}.  
آدم (ع) يستعين بالله 
أعطى الله سبحانه وتعالى، أعطى إبليس اللعين ماطلبه وأحبه من نعيم الدنيا،  والسلطة على بني آدم الذين يطاوعونه، حتى يوم القيامة، وجعل مجراه في  دمائهم، ومقرّه في صدورهم، إلا الصالحين منهم، فلم يجعل له عليهم سلطانا:  {قال: إذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإنّ جهنم جزاؤكم جزاءً موفورا... إنّ عبادي ليس  لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلا}.  
وعرف آدم ذلك، فلجأ إلى ربّه مستعصما، وقال: "يا ربّ! جعلت لإبليس سلطة  عليّ وعلى ذرّيتي من بعدي، وليس لقضائك رادٌّ إلاّ أنت، وأعطيته ما أعطيته،  فما لي ولولدي مقابل ذلك؟" فقال سبحانه وتعالى: "لك ولولدك: السيئة  بواحدة، والحسنة بعشرة أمثالها" فقال آدم (ع): "متذرعاً خاشعا: يارب زدني،  يارب زدني". فقال عزّوجلّ: "أغفِرُ ولاأُبالي" فقال آدم (ع) "حسبي يارب،  حسبي".  
نسيان آدم وحواء وخطيئتهما 
أسكن الله سبحانه آدم وحواء الجنة، بعد تزويجهما: {وإذ قلنا ياآدم أسكن أنت  وزوجك الجنة} وأرغد فيها عيشهما، وآمنهما، وحذّرهما إبليس وعداوته وكيده،  ونهاهما عن أن يأكلا من شجرة كانت في الجنة، تحمل أنواعاً من البر والعنب  والتين والعناب، وغيرها من الفواكه مما لدّ وطاب: {وكلا منها رغداً حيث  شئتما ولاتقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين}.  
وجاءهما الشيطان بالمكر والخديعة، وحلف لهما بالله أنه لهما لمن الناصحين،  وقال: إني لأجلك ياآدم، والله لحزين مهموم... فقد أنست بقربك مني... وإذا  بقيت على هذا الحال، فستخرج مما أنت فيه إلى ما أكرهه لك.  
نسي آدم(ع) تحذير الله تعالى له، من إبليس وعداوته، وغرّه تظاهر إبليس  بالعطف عليه والحزن لأجله، كما زعم له، فقال لإبليس: "وما الحيلة التي حتى  لاأخرج مما أنا فيه من النعيم؟" فقال اللعين: "إنّ الحيلة معك:" {أفلا أدلك  على شجرة الخلد ومُلكٍ لايبلى}؟ وأشار الى الشجرة التي نهى الله آدم  وحوّاء عن الأكل منها، وتابع قائلاً لهما: {مانهاكما ربكما عن هذه الشجرة  إلاّ أن تكونا ملكين أو تكونا من الخالدين}.  
وازدادت ثقة آدم(ع) بإبليس اللعين، وكاد يطمئن إليه وهو العدوّ المبين، ثم  إنّه استذكر فقال له: "أحقاً ماتقول": فحلف إبليس بالله يميناً كاذباً،  أنّهُ لآدم من الناصحين، وعليه من المشفقين، ثم قال له: "تأكل من تلك  الشجرة أنت وزوجك فتصيرا معي في الجنة إلى الأبد".  
لم يظنّ آدمُ(ع)، أنّ مخلوقاً لله تعالى يحلف بالله كاذباً، فصدقه، وراح  يأكل هو وحوّاء من الشجرة، فكان ذلك خلاف ما أمرهما به الله سبحانه وتعالى.   
الخروج من الجنة 
ماكاد آدم وحوّاءُ، يأكلا من الشجرة التي نهاهما الله عن الأكل منها، حتى  نادى منادٍ من لدن العرش الإلهي، أن: "ياآدم، اخرج من جواري، فإنه  لايُجاوِرُني مَن عصانيْ".  
وبكى آدم(ع) لما سمع الأمر الإلهيّ له بالخروج من الجنة... وبكت الملائكة  لهذا المخلوق الذي سجدت له تكريماً. فبعث الله عزّ وجلّ جبرائيل(ع)، فأهبط  آدم إلى الأرض، وتركه على جبل سرنديب في بلاد الهند، وعاد فأنزل حوّاء إلى  جُدَّة..  
ثم أنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى، أمر آدم أن يتوجّه من الهند إلى مكة المكرّمة،  فتوجّه آدم إليها حتى وصل إلى الصفا... ونزلت حواء بأمر الله إلى المروة،  حتى التقيا من جديد في عرفة. وهناك دعا آدم ربّه مستغفراً: اللهم بحق محمد  وآله والأطهار، أقلني عثرتي، واغفر لي زلتي، وأعدني إلى الدار التي أخرجتني  منها.  
الرحمة والغفران 
{وتلقى آدم من ربّه كلماتٍ فتاب عليه}.  
وأوحى الله عزوجلّ إلى جبرائيل(ع): إني قد رحمت آدم وحوّاء، فاهبط عليهما  بخيمةٍ من خيم الجنة، واضربها لهما مكان البيت وقواعده، التي رفعتها  الملائكة من قبل، وأنرها لهما بالحجر الأسود. فهبط جبرائيل(ع) بالخيمة  ونصبها، فكان المسجد الحرام منتهى أوتادها، وجاء بآدم وحواء إليها.  
ثم إنّه سبحانه أمر جبرائيل بأن يُنَحّيهما منها، وأن يبني لهما مكانها  بيتاً بالأحجار، يرفع قواعده، ويتم بناءه للملائكة والخلق من آدم وولده،  فعمد جبرائيل إلى رفع قواعد البيت كما أمره الله.  
وأقال الله آدم عثرته، وغفر زلته، ووعده بأن يعيده إلى الجنة التي أُخرج  منها. وأوحى سبحانه إليه، أن: "ياآدم، إني إجمع لك الخير كله في أربع  كلمات: واحدة منهن لي، أن تعبدني، ولاتشرك بي شيئاً، وواحدة منهن لك:  أجازيك بعملك، أحوجَ ماتكون، وكلمة بيني وبينك: عليك الدعاء ومني الإجابة،  وواحدة بينك وبين الناس من ذريتك، ترضى لهم ماترضى لنفسك.  
وهكذا، أنزل الله على آدم(ع) دلائل الألوهية والوحدانية، كما علمه الفرائض والأحكام والشرايع، والسنن والحدود.  
قابيل يقتل هابيل 
كان قابيل أول أولاد آدم(ع). فلما أدرك سنّ الزّواج، أظهر الله سبحانه جنية  يقال لها جهانة، في صورة إنسية، فلما رآها قابيل أحبها، فأوحى الله تعالى  إلى آدم(ع) أن يزوجها من قابيل ففعل.  
ثم لما ولد هابيل، الإبن الثاني لآدم (ع). وبلغ مبلغ الرجال، أهبط الله  تعالى إحدى حوريّات الجنة، فرآها هابيل وأحبها، فأوحى الله لآدم (ع) أن  يزوجه بها.  
ثم إن الله سبحانه وتعالى، أمر نبيه آدم (ع)، أن يضع مواريث النبوة والعلم  عند ولده هابيل، ويعرفه بذلك... ولما علم قابيل بذلك، غضب واعترض أباه  قائلاً: "أنا أكبر من هابيل، وأنا أحق بهذا الأمر منه".  
وتحيّر آدم(ع)، فأوحى الله إليه أن يقول لابنه قابيل: "يابني، إنّ الأمر لم  يكن بيدي، وإنّ الله هو الذي أمرني بذلك، ولم أكن لأعصي أمر ربي ثانية،  فأبوء بغضبه، فإذا كنت لاتصدقني، فليقرب كل واحدٍ منكما قرباناً إلى الله،  وأيُّكما يتقبَّل الله قربانه، يكن هو الأولى، والأحق بالفضل ومواريث  النبوة.  
قدّم قابيل قرباناً من أيسر ملكه، وقدّم هابيل قربانه من أحسن ماعنده...  فتقبل الله سبحانه قربان هابيل، بأن أرسل ناراً تركت قربان قابيل كما هو،  ممّا أثار حفيظة قابيل، وأجّج نار الحقد في صدره.  
ووسوس له الشيطان بأن: اقتل أخاك فينقطع نسله، وتُريحُ أولادك من بعدم إن  كان لك ولد، ثم لايجد أبوك من يعطيه المواريث سواك، فتفوز بها، وذريتك من  بعدك..  
وسوّلت له نفسه قتل أخيه هابيل، فقتله... وكانت أوّل جريمة على وجه الأرض، نفّرَت الوحوش والسّباع والطيور، خوفاً وفرقا.  
ولم يدر قابيل كيف يخفي جريمته... وماذا يصنع بجسد أخيه الملقى على الأرض  بلا حراك؟... ويبعث الله تعالى غرابين يقتتلان في الجو، حتى يقتل أحدهما  الآخر، ثم يهوي وراءه إلى الأرض، فيحفر، بمخالبه حفرة، يدفن فيها صاحبه،  وقابيل ينظر ويرى.  
أدرك قابيل عجزه وضعفه وقال: "ياويلتا أعجزت أن أكون مثل هذا الغُراب  فأواري سوأة أخي} وأدفنُ جُثّتهُ، كما دفن هذا الطائر الصغير الحقيرُ  صاحِبُه المقتول؟! {فأصبح من النّادمين}.  
ذرية آدم(ع) 
ولد لآدم وحواء سبعون بطنا، على مايُروى، وكان أوّل أولادهما قابيل ثم هابيل اللذين لم ينجبا على مايبدو...  
ولكن الله جلّ وعلا وهب لآدم وحوّاء إبنهما شيثا (هبة الله) ومن بعده ولد  لهما يافث.. فلما أدركا وبلغا مبلغ الرجال، وأراد الله أن يبلغ بالنسل  مانرى... وأن يكون ماقد جرى به القلم، من تحريم ماحرّم الله تعالى، من زواج  الإخوة وبالأخوات أنزل سبحانه من الجنة حوريتين، هما نزلة ومنزلة، وأمر  آدم أ، يزوجهما من شيث ويافث، فكان ذلك... وولد لشيث غلامٌ، وولدت ليافث  جارية، فأمر الله تعالى أن يزوج آدم (ع) إبنة يافث من ابن شيث.  
ولم يحرم الله آدم وحوّاء من الإناث، فقد رزقهما الله ابنة أسمياها عناق،  تزوجت وولدت ولداً اسمه عوج، وصار فيما بعد جباراً شقياً، عدواً لله  ولأوليائه، فسلط الله عليه وعلى أمه عناق من قتلهما.  
وفاة آدم وحوّاء 
انقضت أيام آدم(ع)، فأمره الله أن يوصي إلى ولده شيث، ويدفع إليه مواريث  النبوة والعلم والآثار، وأمره بأن يكتم هذا الأمر عن قابيل، حتى لاتتكّرر  الجريمة المأساة، ويقتله كما قتل أخاه هابيل من قبل.  
وتوفي آدم(ع) ولهُ من الذريّة من ولده وأولاد ولده العدد الكثير، بعد أن  عمّر تسعمائة وستين سنة، ودفن في جبل أبي قبيس، ووجهه إلى الكعبة المشرَّفة  على ماذكر في كتب السير. ولم تعمرّ حواء بعد آدم إلاّ قليلاً، عاماً  واحداً مرضت بعده وماتت، ودفنت إلى جانب آدم(ع).  
وفي أيام النبي نوحٍ(ع)، وعندما حصل الطوفان، أوحى الله سبحانه إلى نوحٍ أن  يحمل معه في السفينة جثمان أبيه آدم (ع) إلى الكوفة، فحمله إلى ظهر  الكوفة، وهو النجف الأشرف، حيث دفنه هناك في المكان المعروف بمرقد  نوحٍ(ع)..

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

لوط عليه السلام  نسب لوط(ع) وأحواله
هو لوط بن هاران أخ إبراهيم(ع) لأبيه تارخ أي آزر بن ناحور بن ساروغ بن راغو بن فالغ بن شالح بن أفخشذ بن سام بن نوح عليهم السلام.  
ولد لوط(ع) في العراق في قرية من قرى الكوفة يقال لها "كوثار" أو "فدّان  آرام" وأمه أخت أمّ إبراهيم(ع) وهي ابنة لاحج، وكان نبياً منذراً لم يرسل  إلى أحد.  
ولوط(ع) هو أخو سارة زوجة إبراهيم(ع) لأمّها.  
وكان متحلياً بالتقوى والصبر على المحن وطاعة الله تعالى والشكر له على كل  نعمة ودفع النقم، كما كان في غاية الكرم والإستمساك بالذمام وحفظ الجار  والضيف، غنياً ذا ثروة من الذهب والفضة وصاحب إبلٍ وغنمٍ وبقرٍ كثير، وله  عبيدٌ وإماءٌ كثرٌ.  
عاش لوط(ع) في زمن إبراهيم(ع) وولديه إسماعيل وإسحاق عليهما السلام، ولما  بُعث إبراهيم(ع) نبياً رسولاً آمن لوط(ع) بنبوَّته ودعا إليه وإلى شريعته،  كما ذكر ذلك الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز حيث قال عز من قائل في قصة  إبراهيم(ع): {فآمن له لوط}.  
ولمَّا اضطرّ إبراهيم(ع) إلى الخروج من وطنه العراق بسبب مضايقة الكافرين  له، هاجر لوط(ع) معه كما ورد في القرآن الكريم: {وقال إني مهاجرٌ إلى ربي}.   
وتبع لوط(ع) إبراهيم(ع) في رحلاته، وقد ورد ذكره(ع) في أربع عشرة سورة من  سور القرآن الكريم هي على التوالي: سورة الأنعام، سورة الأعراف، سورة  هود(ع)، سورة الجحر، سورة الأنبياء، سورة الحج، سورة الشعراء، سورة النمل،  سورة العنكبوت، سورة الصافات، سورة ص، سورة ق، سورة القمر، وسورة التحريم.  
إلى سدوم 
خرج لوط(ع) مع إبراهيم(ع) في رحلته من العراق إلى الشام وفلسطين، حيث  استقرَّ لوط(ع) في سدون بالقرب من عاموراء، على شاطئ البحر الميت، في  مايعرف اليوم بالأردن.  
كان أهل سدوم قوماً بخلاء يستثقلون الضيف ويسعون للتخلص منه بشتى الوسائل،  وكانوا يسمَّون "أهل المؤتفكة" لأنّهم كانوا أهل إفكٍ ولهوٍ ولغوٍ ودجلٍ  وباطلٍ وفساد، لايستحيون من فعل القبيح، يأتون المنكرات بمحضر النساء  والبنات كما وصفهم الله تعالى حيث وجّه الخطاب إليهم على لسان نبيِّه  لوط(ع): {وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر}.  
ليس هذا فحسب، بل كان أهل سدوم أهل ظلم وجور، حتى أن القاضي عندهم كان يحكم  لهم على الغرباء، بحقٍ وبغير حق، حيث يُروى أن سارة زوجة إبراهيم(ع) بعثت  إلى سدوم رسولاً من قبلها ليستطلع لها أخبار أخيها لوط(ع) ويأتيها بها.  فلما وصل الرسول إلى تلك البلاد لقيه رجل من أهلها وضربه بحجر على رأسه،  فسال دمه على وجهه وثيابه، ثم أن ذلك الرجل تعلَّق برسول سارة وأخذ يطالبه  بأجر على فعلته تلك، بحجة أنَّ الدم الذي سال لو بقي لأضرَّ بجسم الرسول.  وبعد مشاحنات ومجادلات دعاه رسول سارة إلى القضاء وهو لايعرف ماذا ستكون  النتيجة...  
وتوجها إلى قاضي سدوم فما كان منه إلا أن حكم على الرسول المضروب للرجل  المعتدي... فعمد رسول سارة إلى حجر وضرب به راس القاضي فشجّه وأسال دمه  وولى هارباً وهو يقول له: "ادفع إلى ضاربي هذا مايتوجب لي عليك لقاء ضري  إياك".  
ومهما يكن من أمر صحة هذه الرواية وطرافتها سواء أكانت صحيحة أم مروية على  سبيل التندّر والتهكم والمبالغة في التدليل على ظلم أهل سدوم، فإنها تبقى  دليلاً على أن أهل تلك البلاد كانوا يتجاوزون الحدود في أعمالهم وتصرفاتهم.   
ويحدثنا المؤرخون أن أهل سدوم كلهم باستثناء أهل بيت واحد هو بيت لوط(ع)  كانوا يتضارطون في مجالسهم ونواديهم، ويجتمعون على نكاح الرجل الغريب،  ويتوالون على ذلك حتى في محضر نسائهم وبناتهم، كما كانوا يخذفون الغرباء  الذين يمرون في ديارهم بالحجارة، فأيهم أصابه حجر أخذوا ماله ونكحوه، وكان  لهم قاضٍ يفتي لهم بذلك، بلاحشمة أو حياء، حتى أنهم قطعوا الطريق على  المارة خشية هذه الفاحشة المنكرة.  
لوط(ع) ينصح أهل سدوم 
رأى لوط(ع) عمل أهل تلك البلاد، فساءه ذلك منهم، خصوصاً وأنه كان يعيش بين  ظهرانيهم وقد تزوج امرأة منهم، وحاول (ع) إصلاح حالهم، فدعاهم إلى عبادة  الله الواحد الأحد، ونهاهم عن الفواحش والمحرمات والمنكرات التي كانوا  يرتكبونها. وقد قصَّ القرآن الكريم قصّة تلك الدعوة فقال: {ولوطاً إذ قال  لقومه: أتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين؟ إنكم لتأتون  الرجال شهوة من دون النساء! بل أنتم قوم مسرفون}.  
أما أهل سدوم فكانت ردة فعلهم على هذه الدعوة معاكسة، فراحوا ينهون لوطاً  عن استقبال الضيوف ويهددونه بالإخراج من بلادهم إن هو أصر على دعوته  وملاحظاته وتأنيبه لهم، ومازادتهم دعوته إلاّ إصراراً على منكرهم، واستمروا  في كفرهم وفجورهم، كما حكى ذلك القرآن الكريم: {وماكان جواب قومه إلا أن  قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون}.  
واستمر لوط(ع) في نصحة وإرشاده، فما كان منهم إلا أن اشترطوا عليه ألاَّ  يضيف أحداً من الناس، وإلا طردوه من ديارهم، ولكنه(ع) راح يكرر دعوته لهم،  رغم مضايقاتهم له، محاولاً ثنيهم وردعهم عن ارتكاب المحرمات والفواحش، ولكن  برفقٍ ولينٍ هذه المرَّة قائلاً لهم: {أتأتون الذكران من العالمين. وتذرون  ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم؟ بل أنتم قوم عادون}!  
ولكن الشيطان كان قد استحوذ عليهم وطمس على قلوبهم وأبصارهم وعقولهم، حتى  أن لوطاً(ع) كاد ييأس من إصلاح حالهم وهدايتهم إلى الصراط المستقيم، وراح  يتطير بالضيوف ويتحاشى استقبالهم، خشية معرفة هؤلاء القوم بهم وسعيهم  لارتكاب الفاحشة فيهم.  
فقد حدث أن بعث الله الملائكة الذين أمرهم بإنزال العقوبة بأهل سدوم، بعثهم  ضيوفاً على لوط(ع) ولوط لايعرف مَنْ هم ولاماذا يريدون، فاستاء من حضورهم  وارتبك كما قال تعالى: {ولما جاءت رسلنا لوطاً سئ بهم، وضاف بهم ذرعاً،  وقال هذا يوم عصيب} وبات لايدري ماذا يفعل حتى يصرفهم، قبل أ، يعلم أهل  سدوم بقدومهم.  
زوجة لوط(ع) لاتحفظ سره 
ورد الملائكة(ع) على لوط عليه السلام وهو في أرض له يسقي زرعها، ويعمل  فيها، وهو لايعرفهم، فطلبوا منه أن يضيفهم عنده فاستحيا ألا يجيبهم إلى  طلبهم، رغم ما كان يخشاه عليهم من أهل سدوم، فانطلق أمامهم وراح يلمح لهم  في كلامه عن فعل أهل تلك البلاد وسوء تصرفهم، علَّ الضيوف يعلمون فيغيرون  رأيهم وينطلقون إلى قرية أخرى يستضيفون أهلها، ولكن الملائكة كانوا يعلمون  كل شئٍ عن أفعال أهل سدوم. وكانوا على يقين أنه لن يصيبهم منهم أذى ولا حتى  لوط(ع)..  
وعرف الملائكة الضيوف مقصد لوط(ع)، ولكنهم قالوا له: نحن أبناء سبيل، أفلا تضيفنا هذه الليلة عندك؟.  
قال لوط(ع): إن أهل هذه القرية قوم سوء يأتون المنكر، فهم ينكحون الرجال ويأخذون أموالهم..  
فقال الملائكة: لقد تأخرنا فأضفنا الليلة فقط.. وظل يحادثهم في الحقل حتى  أرخى الليل سدوله، وهو يقصد أن يذهب بهم إلى بيته دون أن يشعر أهل سدوم  بهم.  
ثم إن لوطاً(ع) انطلق أمامهم إلى منزله، وأخبر زوجته واهله بأمرهم، قائلاً  لها: إنه قد أتانا أضياف هذه الليلة فاكتمي أمرهم ولاتعلمي أهلك بهم، ولكِ  عليَّ أن أسامحك بكل مابدرَ منك تجاهي من أذى إلى اليوم.. فقالت: أفعل.  
كانت امرأة لوط(ع) على دين قومها، وكانت بينها وبينهم علامة تدلهم ما إذا  كان لوط(ع) قد ضيّف أحداً أم لا... وكانت تلك العلامة أن تدخن فوق السطح  نهاراً، وأن تشعل فوقه النار ليلاً.  
وما أن دخل الملائكة الضيوف منزل لوط(ع) وهو معهم، حتى قامت زوجته وأوقدت  ناراً فوق سطح المنزل، ليعلم قومها بضيوف لوط(ع). وهكذا أفشت أمرهم.  
لوط (ع) يدافع عن ضيوفه 
رأى أهل سدوم النار فوق سطع منزل لوطٍ(ع) وكانت علامة على وجود الضيوف،  فتوافدوا إليه يريدون الأضياف ويتهددون لوطاً(ع) قائلين: {أولم ننهك عن  العالمين}.  
وقد حكى الله ذلك عنهم في كتابه الكريم فقال: { وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون.  قال إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون}. وقال: {وجاء قومه يهرعون إليه ومن قبل  كانوا يعملون السيئات. قال ياقوم هؤلاء بناتي هن أطهر لكم فاتقوا الله  ولاتخزون في ضيفي}.  
وأصر أهل سدوم على طلبهم وفعلتهم، فتعجب لوط(ع) من أمرهم وتحير، ولكنه راح  يدفعهم ويحول بينهم وبين الوصول إلى ضيوفه، ويجادلهم محاولاً إقناعهم  بالإقلاع عن هذه الفاحشة المنكرة، وأنه ما من إنسان عاقل رشيد يقدم على  ارتكاب فاحشة اللواط التي يقدمون عليها: {أليس منكم رجل رشيد}؟ تحترمون  رأيه لينهاكم عن مثل ذلك؟!  
ولكن القوم، وقد أعمى الشيطان بصائرهم، ظلوا يتدافعون للوصول إلى الضيوف..  فراح لوط(ع) يلفتهم إلى أن الله قد أحل لهم النساء وفيهن غنى عن إتيان  الرجل وارتكاب تلك الفاحشة المخزية المردية. قائلاً لهم: {ياقوم هؤلاء  بناتي إن كنتم فاعلين. هن أطهر لكم فاتقوا الله ولاتخزون في ضيفي... قالوا:  لقد علمت مالنا في بناتك من حق وإنك لتعلم مانريد}.  
ولما لم ينفع معهم أسلوب اللين والإغراء وتحقيق مطلبهم دون ارتكاب  المحرم... أدرك اليأس لوطاً(ع) وعلم أنه يستحيل إصلاحهم وقد فسدت فطرتهم  التي فطرهم الله عليها، فقال(ع): {لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد}.  
ولم يكن له بهم قوة فآوى إلى ركن شديد... لجأ إلى الله يبثه شكواه ومعاناته  من أهل سدوم وهو يتهددهم بعذاب الله الشديد.. ولكنهم هزئوا به وسخروا منه  وقالوا له: {ائتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين}.  
الضيوف رسل العذاب 
ولم ينفع الوعد والوعيد في ثني أهل سدوم عن ضلالتهم، فراح لوط(ع) يدعو ربه  أن يخلصه منهم ومما يعملون، وقد ازداد خوفه وقلقه على ضيوفه، وهو يرى قومه  يتدافعون إلى المنزل وهو لايقوى على ردعهم بأي وسيلة و{قال: رب انصرني على  القوم المفسدين}.  
وجار الرد الإلهي سريعاً وعلى لسان الضيوف الملائكة، فقالوا: {يالوط إنا  رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك، فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل ولايلتفت منكم من أحد إلا  امرأتك إنها مصيبها ما أصابهم إن موعدهم الصبح أليس الصبح بقريب}.  
وخاف لوط وحزن ولكن الملائكة طمأنوه: {وقالوا: لاتخف ولاتحزن إنا منجوك  وأهلك إلا امرأتك كانت من الغابرين. إنا منزلون على أهل هذه القرية رجزاً  من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون}.  
وبدأت نذر العذاب تظهر بينما القوم يراودون لوطاً(ع) عنضيفه: {ولقد راودوه  عن ضيفه فطمسنا أعينهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذر}.. فما هي إلا لحظات حتى أصيب  القوم بالعمى، وراحوا يتحسسون الحيطان ليهتدوا إلى الطريق، ومع ذلك لم  يرعووا عن غيهم وضلالهم ولم يعتبروا بما حدث لهم، فأخذوا ستهددون لوطاً(ع)  ويتوعدونه قائلين: إذا كان الغد كان لنا وله شأن.  
وخرج لوط(ع) من سدوم دون أن يلتفت ومعه ابنتاه ولم يخرج معه منهم إلا  امرأته.. وتوجه إلى حيث أمره الله تعالى... إلى صوعر وبينا هم في الطريق إذ  جاءت الصيحة تعلن نزول العذاب بأهل سدوم. فصرخت امرأة لوط: واقوماه فسقط  عليها حجر فدمغها وألحقها بقومها وقد {صبحهم بكرة عذاب مستقر} وجعل الله  عالي بلادهم سافلها وأمطر عليها {حجارة من سجّيل منضود. مسومة عند ربك}.  
وكانت سبع مدن يسكنها أربعة آلاف أو أربعمئة ألف، وقد أخرج الله من كان  فيها من المؤمنين وماكان فيها {غير بيت من المسلمين} هو بيت لوط(ع)  {فنجيناه وأهله أجمعين إلا عجوزاً في الغابرين ثم دمرنا الآخرين}. ذلك أن  الله سبحانه أمر جبرائيل فاقتلع تلك البلاد بطرف جناحه، ورفعها حتى بلغ بها  عنان السماء. ثم قلبها بمن فيها وما فيها، فجعل عاليها سافلها، وجعل الله  مكانها بحرة منتنة لاينتفع بمائها ولابما حولها من الأراضي المحيطة بها،  فصارت عبرة لمن اعتبر وآية على قدرة الله وعذابه: {وإنها لبسبيل مقيم}  {وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين وبالليل أفلا تعقلون} وكما قال تعالى: {ولقد  تركناها آية بينة لقوم يعقلون... وتركنا فيها آية للذين يخافون العذاب  الأليم}.  
وهكذا لم تنج إلا قرية صوعر التي لجأ إليها نبي الله لوط(ع).. يقول تعالى:  {كذبت قوم لوط بالنذر. إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصباً إلا آل لوط نجّيناهم بسحر.  نعمة من عندنا كذلك نجزي من شكر. ولقد أنذرهم بطشتنا فتماروا بالنذر. ولقد  راودوه عن ضيفه فطمسنا أعينهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذر. ولقد صبحهم بكرة عذاب  مستقر. فذوقوا عذابي ونذر. ولقد يسَّرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدّكر}.  
{ والمؤتفكة أهوى فغشاها ماغشى فبأي آلاء ربك تتمارى} {إن في ذلك لآية وماكان أكثرهم مؤمنين. وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم}.  
وفاة لوط(ع) 
لبث لوط بين أهل سدوم حوالي ثلاثين عاماً، يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله، وينهاهم  عن ارتكاب الفواحش، وينصح لهم كما أمره الله بذلك إلى أن حق عليهم العذاب  ودمر الله عليهم بلادهم بعد أن لم يرتدعوا ولم يؤمنوا بلوط(ع).  
ويذكر المؤرخون أنَّ لوطاً(ع) لما أمره الله بترك سدوم. توجه إلى صوعر. يحث  نجاه الله برحمته، فظل يدعو إليه ويتعبد له إلى أن وافاه الأجل.  
وظلت قصته مع قومه عظة وعبرة لمن {خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى}.  
فسلام على لوط {وإن لوطاً لمن المرسلين }.

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

موسى وهارون عليهما السلام  -1 أما موسى: فهو من كبار أولي العزم من الرسل، قال الله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ * إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ  وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ * فَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ  بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاءَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلا فِي  ضَلالٍ} [غافر: 23-25] 
-2 وأما هارون: فهو شقيق موسى، وقد بعثه الله رسولاً مع موسى ووزيراً له في  رسالته ومعيناً له في دعوته، قال تعالى في شأنهما: {ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ بِآيَاتِنَا  فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ * فَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ  الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا قَالُوا إِنَّ هَذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ} [يونس:  75-76]    
نسبهما: 
هما ابنا عمران (عمرام بالعبري) بن قاهت "قاهات" بن لاوي بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم خليل الرحمن.  
وأمهما يوكابد بنت لاوي عمة عمران، ولم يكن الزواج بالعمة حينئذ محرماً، ثم نزل تحريم ذلك على موسى.  
وهارون أسبق ميلاداً من موسى بثلاث سنين، ولهما شقيقة اسمها مريم كانت فوق سن الإِدراك حينما ولد موسى.    
حياة موسى وهارون عليهما السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياة موسى وهارون ما يلي:  
-1 ولد موسى بعد (64) سنة من وفاة يوسف، أي: بعد (425) سنة من ميلاد  إبراهيم وبعد (250) سنة من وفاته، وعاش نحو (120) سنة، والله أعلم.  
-2 قبل ميلاد موسى أصاب العبرانيين اضطهاد من فرعون في أرض مصر، وبلغ  الاضطهاد ذروته إذ أصدر فرعون أمره بقتل كل مولود ذكر للعبرانيين "بني  إسرائيل"، وفي هذه الأثناء ولد موسى، فأوصى الله إلى أمه: {أَنْ  أَرْضِعِيهِ فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلا  تَخَافِي وَلا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنْ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ} [القصص: 7].  
-3 فأرضعته أمه ثلاثة أشهر، ثم خافت افتضاح أمرها، وخشيت عليه من جنود  فرعون المكلَّفين بالبحث عن أولاد العبرانيين الذكور، فصنعت له صندوقاً  يحمله في الماء، وألقته في النيل.  
-4 وساق الماء الصندوق حتى دنا قصر فرعون المشرف على النيل، ومريم أخت موسى  تراقبه عن بعد وتتبع أثره، حتى هيأ الله لهذا الصندوق من يلتقطه من نساء  القصر الفرعوني.  
قالوا: وقد التقطته ابنة فرعون وأحبته، وأدخلته البلاط الفرعوني، وقد علموا  أنه عبراني، وأنه محكوم عليه بالقتل بموجب الأمر الفرعوني العام.  
ولما رأته امرأة فرعون قذف الله محبته في فؤادها، واسمها (آسية)، ثم كانت  امرأة مؤمنة ضرب الله بها المثل في كتابه: {إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي  عِنْدَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ  وَنَجِّنِي مِنْ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ} [التحريم: 11].  
فطلبت آسية من فرعون -بما لها من دالَّة- أن يبقيه على قيد الحياة ليكون  قرة عين لها وله - ولعلهم كانوا في شوق لولد ذكر -، وقالت له: عسى أن  ينفعنا إذا كبر عندنا، أو نتخذه ولداً.  
وأسموه في القصر (موسى) أي: المنتشل من الماء.  
قالوا: وأصل ذلك في اللغة المصرية القديمة: (موريس)، أخذاً من (مو) بمعنى ماء و (أوريس) بمعنى منتشل.  
-5 وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغاً من الهمِّ والقلق على ولدها لما علمت نجاة ولدها، وتبنِّي القصر الملكي له.  
-6 بحث نسوة البلاط الفرعون عن مرضع للطفل، فكانوا كلما جاؤوا بمرضع له رفض ثديها.  
لقد حرم الله عليه المراضع، وألهمه رفض ثُدِيِهنَ، وذلك ليعيده إلى أمه  ويُقرَّ به عينها، ولما رأت أخته مريم أنهم أحبوه واستَحيوه، وهم يبحثون عن  مرضع له -ولعلَّها كانت معتادة دخول القصر الفرعوني- قالت لهم: {هَلْ  أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ  نَاصِحُونَ} [القصص: 12]؟ فوافقوا، فدعت أمها، فعرضت عليه ثديها فامتصه  بنَهمٍ وشوق، فاستأجروها لإِرضاعه وكفالته.  
وبذلك ردّ الله موسى إلى أمه كي تقرّ عينها به، ولا تحزن على فراقه، ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق، فقد رده الله إليها كما أوحى إليها.  
-7 تمت مدّة رضاع موسى وكفالته على يدي ظئره في ظن البيت الفرعوني، ويدي  أمه في الحقيقة، وأعيد إلى قصر الملك فنشأ وتربى فيه، حتى بلغ أشُدَّه  واستوى، وآتاه الله صحة وعقلاً، وقوة وبأساً.  
وإذْ أراد الله أن يجعله رسولاً من أولي العزم، ذا شأن في تاريخ الرسالات السماوية، فقد آتاه حكماً وعلماً.  
-8 ومما لا شك فيه أنه ظل على صلة بمرضعته -أمه في الحقيقة- التي عرف منها  ومن بقية أسرته قصة ولادته ونشأته في القصر الفرعوني، وأنه إسرائيلي من هذا  الشعب المضطهد، المسخَّر في مصر على أيدي فرعون وآله وجنوده.  
وبالنظر إلى صلته ومكانته في القصر الفرعوني، فقد جعل يعمل على تخفيف  الاضطهاد عن بني إسرائيل، ويدفع عنهم الظلم بقدر استطاعته، فصار  الإِسرائيليون في مصر يستنصرون به في كل مناسبة.  
-9 مرّ موسى ذات يوم في طُرُق المدينة، في وقت خلت فيه الطرقات من الناس  -ولعل الأمر كان ليلاً- فوجد رجلين يقتتلان، أحدهما إسرائيلي والآخر مصري.  
قالوا: وكان السبب أن المصري الفرعوني أراد أن يسخِّر الإِسرائيلي في عمل،  فأبى عليه الإِسرائيلي. ولما رأى الإِسرائيلي موسى استغاث به، فجاء موسى  -وكان قوياً شديد البأس- فأخذ بجمع يده فوكز المصري وكزة كانت الضربة  القاضية عليه، فلما رآه قتيلاً بين يديه- ولم يكن يريد قتله- قال: {هذا من  عمل الشيطان إنه عدو مضل مبين} ورجع يستغفر الله مما فعل.  
وأصبح موسى في المدينة خائفاً يترقب، يمرّ في طرقاتها على حذر، وبينما هو  في طريقه إذا الذي استنصره بالأمس يستصرخه مرة ثانية، فأقبل عليه موسى وقال  له: {إنك لَغَوي مبين}، أي: صاحب فتن ورجل مخاصمات، ومع ذلك أخذته حماسة  الانتصار للإِسرائيلي، فأراد أن يبطش بالذي هو عدوّ لهما، لكنّ الإِسرائيلي  ظن أنه يريد أن يبطش به فقال له: {يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي  كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ  جَبَّارًا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنْ الْمُصْلِحِين}  [القصص: 19].    
فالتقط الناس كلمة الإِسرائيلي وعرفوا منها أن موسى هو الذي قتل المصري  بالأمس، وشاع الخبر ووصل إلى القصر الفرعوني، فتذاكر آل فرعون في أمر موسى  والقصاص منه، ولم يَعدم موسى رجلاً ناصحاً مخلصاً ممن له صلة بالقصر، فجاءه  من أقصى المدينة - وربما كان ذلك من القصر نفسه، لأن العادة في القصور  الملكية أن تكون في أماكن بعيدة عن المساكن العامة وحركة المدينة - وقال  له: {يا موسى إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين}.  
-10 قبل موسى نصيحة الرجل، فخرج من المدينة خائفاً يترقب، وهو يقول: {ربّ نجني من القوم الظالمين}.  
واتجه إلى جهة بلاد الشام تلقاء مدين، وسار بلا ماء ولا زاد، قالوا: وكان  يقتات بورق الأشجار، حتى وصل إلى مدين، وفي مدين سلالة من الأسرة  الإِبراهيمية منحدرة من مدين "مديان" بن إبراهيم - أحد أعمام بني إسرائيل  -، ولعله قصدها عامداً لعلمه بصلة القربى مع أهلها.  
-11 وصل موسى بعد رحلة شاقة إلى مدين، فلما ورد ماءها وجد عليه أُمَّة من  الناس يسقون، ووجد من دونهم امرأتين تذودان أغنامهما عن الماء، منتظرتين  حتى يتم الرعاة الأقوياء سقيهم.  
أخذت موسى غيرة الانتصار للضعيف فقال لهما: ما خطبكما؟ قالتا: {لا نَسْقِي  حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاءُ}، واعتذرتا عن عملهما في السقي دون الرجال من  أسرتهما فقالتا: {وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ} [القصص: 23] أي: فهو لا  يستطيع القيام بهذه المهمة.  
فنهض موسى وسقى لهما، وانصرفتا شاكرتين له، مبكرتين عن عادتهما، وتولّى  موسى إلى الظل، وأخذ يناجي الله ويقول: {رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ  إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ} [القصص: 24].  
-12 عجب أبوهما الشيخ الكبر من عودة ابنتيه مبكرتين، فقصتا عليه قصة الرجل  الغريب الذي سقى لهما، فأمر إحداهما أن تعود إليه، وتبلغه دعوة أبيها  ليجزيه على عمله.  
فجاءته تمشي على استحياء، قالت: {إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ لَنَا} [القصص: 25].  
فلبى موسى الدعوة، وسار مع ابنة الشيخ، قالوا: وقد طلب منها أن تسير خلفه  وتدله على الطريق، لئلا يقع بصره على حركات جسمها، وذلك عفة منه.  
-13 دخل موسى على الشيخ الكبير، فرحب به، وقدم له القِرى، وسأله عن خطبه،  فقص عليه القصص، ووصف له حاله وحال بني إسرائيل في مصر، قال: {لا تَخَفْ  نَجَوْتَ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ} [القصص: 25] .    
ذكر كثير من المفسرين والمؤرخين أن هذا الشيخ الكبير هو شعيب عليه السلام،  واستشكل آخرون ذلك، وعلى كل حال فلا بد أن يكون إما شعيباً أو أحد أقاربه  من سلالة مدين، أو أحد المؤمنين الذين نجوا مع شعيب بعد إهلاك أهل مدين،  وقد نرجح أن يكون شعيباً لحديث ورد في ذلك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن  لم يبلغ درجة الصحة.  
-14 قالت إحداهما: {يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنْ  اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الأَمِينُ} [القصص: 26]، فأُعجب الشيخ برأي  ابنته، وعرض على موسى الزواج من إحدى ابنتيه اللَّتين سقى لهما موسى.  
قال: {قَالَ إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ  عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَةَ حِجَجٍ فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا  فَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ} [القصص: 27].  
وبذلك شرط عليه أن يكون مهر ابنته أن يخدمه ثماني سنين، فإن زادها إلى عشر سنين فهي زيادة غير مفروضة.  
فوافق موسى، ونجز العقد مع الشيخ، فقال: "ذلك بيني وبينك أيَّما الأجلين قضيتُ فلا عدوان عليّ والله على ما نقول وكيل".  
وتمت المصاهرة بينهما، قالوا: واسم ابنة الشيخ التي صارت زوجاً لموسى "صفورة".  
-15 لبث موسى عند صهره الشيخ في مدين يخدمه حسب الشرط، وقضى في خدمته أوفى الأجلين وهو عشر سنين.  
وقد ولدت له امرأته "صفورة" في مدين ولداً سماه "جرشوم" ومعناه: غريب المولد.  
ثم تحرك قلب موسى أن يعود بأهله إلى مصر، وعزم على المسير واستعد له، ولما  أراد الفراق أمر امرأته أن تسأل أباها أن يعطيها من غنمه ما يعيشون به،  فأعطاها ما ولدت غنمه في ذلك العام من قالب لون - يقال: شاة قالب لون، أي:  على غير لون أمها -.  
فعن عقبة بن المنذر فيما رواه البزار، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  سُئل أي الأجلين قضى موسى؟ قال: "أبرهما وأوفاهما"، ثم قال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "إن موسى عليه السلام لما أراد فراق شعيب عليه السلام، أمر  امرأته أن تسأل أباها أن يعطيها من غنمه ما يعيشون به، فأعطاها ما ولدت  غنمه في ذلك العام من قالب لون. قال: فما مرت شاة إلا ضرب موسى جنبها بعصاه  فولدت قوالب ألوان كلها، وولدت اثنتين أو ثلاثاً كلُّ شاة، وليس فيها  فشوش، ولا ضبوب، ولا كميشة تفوت الكف ولا ثغول". أي: جاءت على غير ألوان  أمّهاتها سالمة من العيوب.  
وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا فتحتم الشام فإنكم ستجدون بقايا منها وهي السامرية".  
-16 سار موسى بأهله من أرض مدين في فصل الشتاء، واستاق الغنم، ولما بلغ إلى  قرب الطور ضلَّ الطريق في ليلة باردة. قالوا: وكانت امرأته حاملاً، وأراد  موسى أن يوري ناراً فصلد زنده فلم يقدح له، وبينما هو كذلك إذ رأى جانب  الطور ناراً، فقال لأهله: {امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَعَلِّي  آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى} [طه: 10]،  أي: من يدله على الطريق إلى مصر.  
فلما أتى موسى النار من جانب الشجرة المباركة، سمع نداء: {يا موسى. إِنِّي  أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ  طُوًى * وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى} [طه: 12-13].  
-17 فأوحى الله له ما أوحى، وكلّفه أن يحمل الرسالة إلى الطاغي فرعون،  وأعطاه الله الآيات، وطلب موسى من ربه أن يرسل معه أخاه هارون، ليكون له  ردءاً، وأثنى موسى على أخيه بين يدي ربه بأنه أفصح منه لساناً، وقال موسى:  {رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِي *  وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَانًا فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِي  رِدْءًا يُصَدِّقُنِي إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِي} [القصص: 33-34].    
قال الله له: {سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا  فَلا يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْتُمَا وَمَنْ اتَّبَعَكُمَا  الْغَالِبُونَ} [القصص: 35].  
-18 وحمل موسى الرسالة، ومعه المعجزات، ودخل مصر وقابل فرعون مع أخيه  هارون، وكان من أمرهما ما سبق أن شرحناه في معجزات موسى عليه السلام.  
-19 وخرج موسى ببني إسرائيل من مصر، وأنجاه الله من فرعون وقومه.  
ثم ذهب لمناجاة ربه وتلقى من ربه الألواح وفيها الوصايا الإِلهية، وعاد إلى  قومه فوجدهم قد عبدوا العجل الذي اتخذه لهم السامريّ، وكان من شأنه معهم  ما سبق بيانه عنه الكلام على معجزاته عليه السلام.  
-20 ثم طلب من بني إسرائيل أن يدخلوا الأرض المقدسة -وهي أريحا- مجاهدين في  سبيل الله بعدما أراهم المعجزات الباهرات، فقالوا له: "إن فيها قوماً  جبارين" .. و"إنا لن ندخلها أبداً ما داموا فيها"، وقالوا له أيضاً: "فاذهب  أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ههنا قاعدون"!!  
فغضب موسى ودعا عليهم فقال: "ربِّ إني لا أملك إلاَّ نفسي وأخي فافرق بيننا وبين القوم الفاسقين".  
فقال تعالى: {فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ} [المائدة: 26].  
وهكذا لبثوا في التيه أربعين سنة، يتردَّدُون في برية سيناء وبرية فاران  "صحراء الحجاز"، ويترددون أيضاً حوالي جبال السَّرَاة وأرض ساعير وبلاد  الكرك والشوبك. والله أعلم.  
-21 من الأحداث التي جرت لموسى عليه السلام لقاؤه بالعبد الصالح -الذي ورد  أنه الخضر-، وقصة لقائه به مبسوطةٌ في القرآن الكريم في سورة الكهف.  
-22 ومن الأحداث التي جرت له إيذاء قارون له وطعنه افتراءً في شرفه، فدعا  موسى عليه فخسف الله به وبداره الأرض، وكان قارون رجلاً غنياً، قد بلغ من  غناه أنه كان عنده من الكنوز ما إن مفاتحه لتنوء بالعصبة أولي القوة، فلم  تغنِ عنه من الله شيئاً.  
-23 ثم أوحى الله إلى موسى أني متوفٍ هارون، فأتِ به إلى جبل كذا وكذا  فانطلقا نحوه، فإذا هما بسرير فناما عليه، وأخذ هارونَ الموتُ ورُفع إلى  السماء. ورجع موسى إلى بني إسرائيل، فقالوا له: أنت قتلت هارون لحبِّنا  إياه، قال موسى: ويحكم أفترونني أقتل أخي؟! فلما أكثروا عليه سأل الله،  فأنزل السرير وعليه هارون، وقال لهم: إني مت ولم يقتلني موسى، وكان ذلك في  التيه، وكان عمر هارون حين توفي (122) سنة.  
-24 ثم توفي موسى عليه السلام بعد أخيه هارون بأحد عشر شهراً في التيه.  قالوا: وقد بلغ عمره (120) سنة، ولما جاءه ملك الموت وعلم أن الموت لا بد  منه قال: (ربِّ أدنني من الأرض المقدسة رميةً بحجر)، فأُدني من الأرض  المقدسة ودفن هناك.  
فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "جاء ملك  الموت إلى موسى عليه السلام فقال له: أجب ربك، قال: فلطم موسى عين ملك  الموت ففقأها، قال: فرجع الملك إلى الله فقال: إنك أرسلتني إلى عبدٍ لك لا  يريد الموت وقد فقأ عيني، قال: فردّ إليه عينه، وقال: ارجع إلى عبد فقل:  الحياة تريد؟ فإن كنت تريد الحياة فضع يدك على متنِ ثورٍ فما وارت يدُك من  شعرة فإنك تعيش بها سنة، قال: ثم مَهْ؟ قال: ثم تموت، قال: فالآن من قريب،  ربِّ أدنني من الأرض المقدسة رمية بحجر. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  "والله لو أني عنده لأريتكم قبره إلى جانب الطريق عند الكثيب الأحمر". رواه  البخاري ومسلم.  
(ب) وقد بسط القرآن الكريم في نَيِّفٍ وثلاثين سورة حياة موسى من ولادته  ونشأته، وفراره من مصر، ودخوله أرض مدين، وزواجه ابنة شيخ مدين، وعودته إلى  مصر، وتكليم الله له في جانب الطور، وتحميله الرسالة، ودعوته إلى فرعون  وملئه، والمعجزات التي جرت في حياته، وخروجه من مصر ببني إسرائيل، ونجاتهم  بالمعجزة، وغرق فرعون وجنوده في البحر، ونزول التوراة عليه والصحف، وعبادة  قومه العجل، وسائر الأحداث الهامة التي جرت في حياته، مما أوجزناه هنا وفي  الكلام عن المعجزات. وما بسطه القرآن الكريم من ذلك في غاية الروعة  والإِعجاز، ويحمل من العبر والأخبار ما يدلنا على مدى أهمية رسالته عليه  السلام.

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

أيوب عليه السلام  وقد ذكره الله في عداد مجموعة الرسل عليهم السلام، ففي خطابه لسيدنا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، مثبتاً له أنه أوحى إليه كما أوحى إلى مجموعة من الرسل  ومنهم أيوب، قال الله: {إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا  إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ  وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا  دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا} [النساء: 163].   
نسب أيوب: 
من المحقَّق أنه من ذرية إبراهيم عليه السلام، لقوله تعالى في معرض الحديث  عن إبراهيم: "ومن ذريته داودَ وسليمانَ وأيوبَ ويوسفَ وموسى وهارون".(48  الأنعام/6).  
وقد حصل اختلاف في تفصيل نسبه، وقال أبو البقاء في كلياته: "لم يصح في نسبه شيء".  
وأقرب ما قيل في نسبه - على ما نظن - هو ما يلي:  
فهو أيوب (عليه السلام) بن أموص بن زارح بن رعوئيل بن عيسّو "وهو العيص" ابن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل (عليهما السلام).    
حياة أيوب عليه السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياته عليه السلام ما يلي:  
-1 كان أيوب عبداً صالحاً، صاحب غنىً كبير، وأهل وبنين.  
قالوا: وكان يملك "البثينة" جميعها، وهي من أعمال دمشق. فقد ابتلاه الله  بالرخاء، فآتاه المال والغنى والصحة، وكثرة الأهل والولد، فكان عبداً  تقياً، ذاكراً لأنعم الله عليه.  
جاء في تفسير المنار: أن أيوب عليه السلام كان أميراً غنياً، عظيماً محسناً.  
-2 ثم ابتلاه الله بسلب النعمة، ففقد المال والأهل والولد، ونشبت به  الأمراض المضنية المضجرة، فصبر على البلاء، وحمد الله وأثنى عليه، وما زال  على حاله من التقوى والعبادة والرضا عن ربه.  
-3 فكان في حالتي الرخاء والبلاء مثالاً رائعاً لعباد الله الصالحين، في إرضاء الرحمن وإرغام أنف الشيطان.  
-4 قالوا: وكانت له امرأة مؤمنة اسمها (رحمة) من أحفاد يوسف عليه السلام،  وقد رافقت هذه المرأة حياة نعمته وصحته، وزمن بؤسه وبلائه، فكانت في  الحالين مع زوجها شاكرة فصابرة.  
-5 ثم إن الشيطان حاول أن يدخل على أيوب مباشرة في زمن بلائه فلم يؤثّر به،  ثم حاول أن يدخل إليه عن طريق امرأته، فوسوس لها، فجاءت إلى أيوب وفي  نفسها اليأس والضجر مما أصابه، وأرادت أن تحرك قلبه ببعض ما فيه نفسها،  فغضب أيوب وقال لها: كم لبثتُ في الرخاء؟ قالت: ثمانين، قال: كم لبثتُ في  البلاء؟ قالت: سبع سنين، قال: أما أستحيي أن أطلب من الله رفع بلائي وما  قضيتُ فيه مدة رخائي!!  
ثم قال: والله لئن برئت لأضربنك مائة سوط، وحرّم على نفسه أن تخدمه بعد ذلك.  
-6 أصبح أيوب بعد ذلك وحيداً يعاني بلاءه ويقاسي شدته صابراً محتسباً، ولما  بلغ ذروة الابتلاء: {نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِي الشَّيْطَانُ  بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ} [ص: 41]، ونادى ربّه: {أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم  الراحمين}.  
فقال الله له: {ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَابٌ} [ص: 42].  
اركض برجلك: أي: اضرب الأرض برجلك، وادفع برجلك مكانا ما في الأرض.  
فركض برجله، فلما تفجر له الماء شرب واغتسل، فشفاه الله وعاد أكمل ما كان صحة وقوة.  
-7 جاءت إليه امرأته، فشهدت ما منَّ الله به عليه من العافية، ففرحت به  وأقبلت عليه، وأراد أيوب أن يبرَّ بيمينه فيها ويضربها مائة سوط، فأوحى  الله إليه أن يأخذ ضِغْثاً ويضرب امرأته به، ويكون ذلك قد تحلل من يمينه  التي حلفها. وهذه من الحيل الشرعية للبرّ باليمين.  
-8 ولما اجتاز أيوب بنجاح باهر دور الابتلاء - في حالتي الرخاء والبلاء - اصطفاه الله واجتباه فجعله رسولاً.  
-9 وردَّ الله إليه ما كان فيه من النعمة، ووهب له أهله ومِثلَهم معهم برحمته.  
قالوا: وقد ولد له (26) ولداً ذكراً، وكان من أولاده (بِشر) اصطفاه الله وجعله رسولاً، وسماه (ذا الكفل).  
-10 ويغلب على الظن أن مقام أيوب عليه السلام كان بالشام (في دمشق أو  حواليها)، وأن الله أرسله إلى أمة الروم، ولذلك يذكر بعض المؤرخين أنه من  أمة الروم.  
-11 قالوا: وقد عاش أيوب (93) سنة.  
(ب) وقد عرض القرآن الكريم إلى جوانب يسيرة من حياة أيوب عليه السلام، وهي الأمور التالية:  
-1 إثبات نبوته ورسالته، وأن الله أوحى إليه.  
-2 إشارة إلى قصة بلائه وما مسَّه من الضر، ثم كشف الضر عنه بمغتسل بارد وشراب، ثم هبة الله له أهله ومثلهم معهم.  
-3 إشارة إلى يمينه التي حلفها، والطريقة التي علمه الله أن يبرَّ فيها بيمينه.  
قال الله تعالى: {وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِي الضُّرُّ  وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ * فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا  بِهِ مِنْ ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً  مِنْ عِنْدِنَا وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ} [الأنبياء: 84].  
وقال تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا أَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي  مَسَّنِي الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ * ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا  مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَابٌ * وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُمْ  مَعَهُمْ رَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَذِكْرَى لأُوْلِي الأَلْبَابِ * وَخُذْ  بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِبْ بِهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ  صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ} [ص: 41-44].

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

نوح عليه السلام  
وقد أرسله الله إلى قومٍ فسد حالهم، ونسوا أصول شريعة الله التي أنزلها على  أنبيائه ورسله السابقين، وصاروا يعبدون الأوثان. وقد أثبت القرآن الكريم  خمسة أوثان لهم، كانوا يقدسونها ويعبدونها، وهي: (وَدّ - سُوَاع - يَغُوث -  يَعُوق - نْسْر). قال الله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ  وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدًّا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا}  [نوح: 23].    
نسب نوح: 
يذكر النسَّابون أنه: نوح (عليه السلام) بن لامك بن متوشالح بن إدريس  ("أخنوخ" عليه السلام) بن يارد بن مهلائيل بن قينان بن أنوش بن شيث (عليه  السلام) بن آدم (عليه السلام) أبي البشر. والله أعلم.    
حياة نوح مع قومه في فقرات: 
وقد ذُكرت قصة نوح مع قومه في ست سور من القرآن الكريم بشكل مفصَّل، وأبرز ما فيها النقاط التالية:  
-1 إثبات نبوته ورسالته.  
-2 دعوته لقومه دعوة ملحَّة، وثباته وصبره فيها، واتخاذه فيها مختلف الحجج والوسائل.  
-3 إعراض قومه عنه، فكلما زادهم دعاءً وتذكيراً زادوه فراراً وإعراضاً، وإصراراً على الباطل، واحتقاراً لأتباعه من الضعفاء.  
-4 عبادة قومه الأوثان الخمسة التي مرَّ ذكرها، وضلالهم الكثير.  
-5 تنكّر قومه لدعوته، وتكذيبه فيها بحجة أنه رجل منهم، ثم طلبهم إنزال العذاب الذي يَعِدهم به.  
-6 شكوى نوح إلى ربه أن قومه عصَوْه، واتبعوا من لم يزده ماله وولده إلاَّ خساراً.  
-7 إعلام أو إخبار الله لنوح بأنه لن يؤمن من قومه إلاَّ من آمن، وذلك بعد  زمن طويل لبعثه فيهم وهو يدعوهم ويصبر عليهم، وقد تعاقبت عليه منهم أجيال.  
-8 دعوة نوح عليهم بقوله: {رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنَ  الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا * إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ  وَلا يَلِدُوا إِلا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا} [نوح: 26-27].  
-9 أمْرُ الله لنوح أن يصنع السفينة - وقد كان ماهراً في النجارة - وذلك  تهيئة لإِنقاذه هو ومَن معه من الطوفان الذي سيغسل الأرض من الكفر.  
-10 سخرية قوم نوح منه كلما مرَّ عليه ملأَ منهم ورأَوْهِ يصنع السفينة، وذلك إمعاناً منهم بالضلال وهم يَرَون منذرات العذاب.  
-11 حلول الأجل الذي قضاه الله وقدَّره للطوفان، وكان من علامة ذلك أن فار الماء من التَّنُّور.  
-12 أمر الله لنوح أن يحمل في السفينة:  
(أ) من كلٍّ زوجين اثنين.  
(ب)أهله إلاَّ من كفر منهم، ومنهم ولده الذي كان من المُغْرَقين وزوجته.  
(ج) الذين آمنوا معه، وهؤلاء قليل.    
فركبوا فيها وقالوا: {بِاِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا} [هود: 41].  
-13 تفجّر عيون الأرض، وانسكاب سحب السماء، ووقوع قضاء الله، ودعوة نوحٍ  ولدَه في آخر الساعات قبيل غرقه، ولكن هذا الولد رفض الإِيمان، وظن النجاة  بالاعتصام بالجبل وجرت السفينة بأمر الله، وقُضي الأمر، وكان ولد نوح من  المغرقين.  
-14 تحسُّر نوحٍ على ولده وهو في السفينة تجري بأمر الله وتمنِّيه أن يكون  معه ناجياً، وقوله لربه: "إن ابني من أهلي" وعتاب الله له، وإخباره بأن هذا  الولد ليس من أهله، لأنه كافر عمل عملاً غير صالح.  
-15 ختم القصة بالإِعلان عن انقضاء الأمر:  
{وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَا سَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ  الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا  لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ} [هود: 44].  
الجودي: جبل في نواحي ديار بكر من بلاد الجزيرة، وهو متصل بجبال أرمينية. ويُسمى في التوراة: "أراراط".  
-16 ذِكْرُ المدة التي لبثها نوح في قومه، وهي: ألف سنة إلاَّ خمسين عاماً،  فهل هي مجموع حياته، أو هي فترة دعوته لقومه - أي: منذ رسالته حتى وفاته -  أو هي منذ ولادته أو رسالته إلى زمن الطوفان؟ كل ذلك محتمل والله أعلم  بالحقيقة.  
قال الله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ  فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلا خَمْسِينَ عَامًا فَأَخَذَهُمْ الطُّوفَانُ  وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ} [العنكبوت: 14].  
ويرجح الرأي الأخير لقوله تعالى: {فأخذهم الطوفان} بعد قوله: {فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلاَّ خمسين عاماً}، لما تفيده الفاء من الترتيب.  
-17 بيان أن الذين بقوا بعد نوح هم ذريته فقط، وذلك في قوله تعالى: {وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين}.  
قال المؤرخون: وهم ذرية أولاده الثلاثة، سام وحام ويافث.  
ويقولون أيضاً:  
-1 سام: أبو العرب وفارس الروم.  
-2 وحام: أبو السودان والفرنج والقبط والهند والسند.  
-3 ويافث: أبو الترك والصين والصقالبة ويأجوج ومأجوج.  
والله أعلم بالحقيقة                                         .

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إلياس واليسع عليهما السلام  هما رسولان من رسل بني إسرائيل، وقد ذكرهما الله في عداد مجموعة الرسل عليهم السلام. 
قال تعالى: {وَإِنَّ إِلْيَاسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ * إِذْ قَالَ  لِقَوْمِهِ أَلا تَتَّقُونَ * أَتَدْعُونَ بَعْلا وَتَذَرُونَ أَحْسَنَ  الْخَالِقِينَ * اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ وَرَبَّ آبَائِكُمُ الأَوَّلِينَ *  فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَمُحْضَرُونَ * إِلا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ  الْمُخْلَصِينَ * وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الآخِرِينَ * سَلامٌ عَلَى إِلْ  يَاسِينَ * إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ * إِنَّهُ مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [الصافات: 37].    
وقال تعالى في شأن اليسع عليه السلام: {وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ  وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا وَكُلا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ} [الأنعام: 86].   
نسب إلياس: 
لم يتفق المؤرخون على نسب منضبط له، وقد ذكر الطبري له النسب التالي:  
هو إلياس بن ياسين بن فنحاص بن العيزار بن هارون.  
فهو على هذا من ذرية هارون عليه السلام، وهكذا يذهب نسبه صاعداً إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
نسب اليسع: 
جاء في تاريخ الطبري أنه: (اليسع بن أخطوب).  
وجاء في تاريخ ابن خلدون أنه: (اليسع بن أخطوب من سبط أفرايم).  
وقيل: هو ابن عم إلياس.  
قال ابن عساكر: (اسمه أسباط بن عدي بن شوليم بن افرائيم). والله أعلم.  
ومن المقطوع به: أن كلاً من إلياس واليسع من بني إسرائيل، ومن ذرية إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
حياة إلياس واليسع عليهما السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) ليس لدى المؤرخين صورة صحيحة كاملة عن حياة إلياس واليسع عليهما  السلام، إلا أننا نستطيع أن نستخلص من مختلف أقوالهم الأمور البارزة  التالية:  
-1 عقب انتهاء ملك سليمان عليه السلام في سنة (933)ق.م انقسمت مملكة بني إسرائيل إلى قسمين:  
القسم الأول: كان خاضعاً لملك سلالة سليمان بن داود عليه السلام، وأول  ملوكهم رُحُبْعام بن سليمان، ويشمل هذا القسم سبطي يهوذا وبنيامين.  
القسم الثاني: كان خاضعاً لملك (جربعام) بن ناباط وأسرته من بعده. قالوا:  وقد جاءهم (جربعام) من مصر، وهو من سبط أفرايم بن يوسف عليه السلام، وبايعه  سائر أسباط بني إسرائيل العشرة، وقد حكمت هذه الأسرة من 933-887ق.م، وهي  مدّة (46) سنة تقريباً.  
وسبب شقاق الأسباط العشرة عن (رُحُبْعام) بن سليمان، أنه رفض إعفاءهم من الضرائب التي كانت عليهم.  
-2 ثم قامت بعد أسرة (جربعام) الحاكمة على أسباط بني إسرائيل العشرة أسرة  (عُمْري)؛ وملكت من (887-843)ق.م، وهي مدة (44) سنة تقريباً.  
وفي هذه الأثناء-أي نحو (875)ق.م-سمح (أخاب)-أحد ملوك هذه الأسرة-لزوجته  إيزابيل بنت أثعيل-ملك صور-أن تقوم بنشر عبادة قومها في بني إسرائيل؛ فشاعت  العبادة الوثنية فيهم، فصار لهم صنم يعبدونه يسمونه (بعلاً).  
-3 فأرسل الله إليهم (إلياس عليه السلام)، -ويسمى عند المؤرخين: إليشاه أو  إيليَّا-فنهاهم عن عبادة الأوثان، وأمرهم بعبادة الله وحده، والرجوع إلى  الشريعة الصافية التي جاء بها موسى ومن بعده من أنبياء بني إسرائيل عليهم  السلام؛ ونصح بذلك ملكهم (أخاب) فلم يستجب له، وأصرّ على عناده وانحرافه عن  الإسلام الخالص من شوائب الوثنية، فانتقم الله منه، فأزال ملكه وملك أسرة  عمري على يد (يهوشافاط) وهو من سبط (مِنسَّا) بن يوسف عليه السلام.  
-4 وقد آمن بإلياس رجل صالح من بني إسرائيل اسمه: (اليسع = اليشع)، فصاحبه  مدة حياته في الأرض ثم أرسله الله من بعده في بني إسرائيل.  
-5 جاء في تاريخ الطبري عن ابن إسحاق ما ملخّصه: أن إلياس عليه السلام لما  دعا بني إسرائيل إلى نبذ عبادة الأصنام، والاستمساك بعبادة الله وحده،  رفضوه ولم يستجيبوا له، فدعا ربه فقال:  
اللَّهم إن بني إسرائيل قد أبوا إلا الكفر بك، والعبادة لغيرك، فغيِّر ما  بهم من نعمتك. فأوحى الله إليه: إنا جعلنا أمر أرزاقهم بيدك، فأنت الذي  تأمر في ذلك، فقال إلياس: اللَّهم فأمسك عنهم المطر، فحبس عنهم المطر، فحبس  عنهم ثلاث سنين حتى هلكت الماشية والشجر، وجهد الناس جهداً شديداً. وكان  إلياس لما دعا عليهم استخفى عن أعينهم، وكان يأتيه رزقه حيث كان، فكان بنو  إسرائيل كلما وجدوا ريح الخبز في دار قالوا: هنا إلياس، فيطلبونه وينال  أهلَ ذلك المنزل منهم شرٌّ.  
وقد أوى ذات مرة إلى بيت امرأة من بني إسرائيل، لها ابن يقال له، (اليسع بن  أخطوب) به ضرٌّ، فأتوه وأخفت أمره، فدعا الله لابنها فعافاه من الضرّ الذي  كان به، واتبع إلياسَ وآمن وصدقه ولزمه، فكان يذهب معه حيثما ذهب، وكان  إلياس قد أسنّ وكبر، وكان اليسع غلاماً شاباً.  
ثم إن إلياس قال لبني إسرائيل: إذا تركتم عبادة الأصنام دعوت الله أن يفرج  عنكم، فأخرجوا أصنامهم ومحدثاتهم، فدعا الله لهم ففرج عنهم وأغاثهم، فحييت  بلادهم، ولكنهم لم يرجعوا عما كانوا عليه، ولم يستقيموا، فلما رأى ذلك  إلياس منهم دعا ربه أن يقبضه إليه فقبضه ورفعه. والله أعلم.  
ثم إن الله أرسل إليهم اليسع بعد إلياس.  
)ب) أما القرآن الكريم فإنه اقتصر في الحديث عن هذين الرسولين على ما يلي:  
-1 إثبات نبوة ورسالة كل من إلياس واليسع.  
-2 إثبات دعوة إلياس قومه إلى عبادة الله وحده، ونهيهم عن عبادة الصنم (بعل).  
-3 إثبات أن قومه كذبوه إلا عباد الله المخلصين.  
-4 إكرام الله له بأن الله ترك في الآخرين سلاماً عليه.

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إبراهيم عليه السلام  قد أثبت الله نبوته ورسالته في مواطن عديدة من الكتاب العزيز، وشهد له بأنه  كان أمة قانتاً لله حنيفاً. قال تعالى: {إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً  قَانِتًا لِلَّهِ حَنِيفًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ * شَاكِرًا  لأَنْعُمِهِ اجْتَبَاهُ وَهَدَاهُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ *  وَآتَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنْ  الصَّالِحِينَ} [النحل: 120 - 122].   
نسب إبراهيم: 
ذكر المؤرخون نسبه واصلاً إلى سام بن نوح عليه السلام، ونوح - في سلسلة نسب  إبراهيم- هو الأب الثاني عشر. وقد أسقط بعض النسابين من آبائه في سلسلة  النسب (قينان)، بسبب أنه كان ساحراً.  
فهو على ما يذكرون: إبراهيم "أبرام" (عليه السلام) بن تارح "وهو آزر كما  ورد في القرآن الكريم" بن ناحور بن ساروغ "سروج" بن رعو بن فالغ "فالج" بن  عابر بن شالح بن قينان - الذي يسقطونه من النسب لأنه كان ساحراً - بن  أرفكشاذ "أرفخشذ" بن سام بن نوح (عليه السلام). والله أعلم.    
حياة إبراهيم عليه السلام في فقرات: 
-1 موجز حياته عند أهل التاريخ:  
ذكر المؤرخون: أنه ولد بالأهواز، وقيل: ببابل - وهي مدينة في العراق -.  
ويذكر أهل التوراة أنه كان من أهل "فدّان آرام" بالعراق.  
وكان أبوه نجاراً، يصنع الأصنام ويبيعها لمن يعبدها.  
وبعد نضاله في الدعوة إلى التوحيد ونبذ الأصنام، وما كان من أمره مع نمروذ  بن لوش ملك العراق، وإلقائه في النار، ونجاته منها بالمعجزة - كما قص الله  علينا في كتابه المجيد -، انتقل إلى أور الكلدانيين - وهي مدينة كانت قرب  الشاطئ الغربي للفرات - ومعه في رحلته زوجته سارة وقد آمنت معه، وابن أخيه  لوط بن هاران بن آزر وقد آمن معه وهاجر معه، كما قال تعالى: {فَآمَنَ لَهُ  لُوطٌ وَقَالَ إِنِّي مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ} [العنكبوت 29].    
كما هاجر معه في الرحلة ثُلة من قومه الذين آمنوا معه، وأبوه آزر دون أن يؤمن به، وأقام في أور الكلدانيين حقبةً من الزمن.  
ثم رحل إلى حاران أو "حرَّان".  
ثم رحل إلى أرض الكنعانيين - وهي أرض فلسطين -، وأقام في "شكيم" وهي مدينة "نابلس".  
ثم رحل إلى مصر، وكان ذلك في عهد ملوك الرعاة، وهم العماليق - ويسميهم  الرومان: "هكسوس" -، واسم فرعون مصر حينئذٍ: "سنان بن علوان"، وقيل  "طوليس".  
وقد وهب فرعون هذا سارة زوجة إبراهيم - بعد أن عصمها الله منه - جاريةٌ من جواريه اسمها: "هاجر"، فوهبتها لزوجها فاستولدها.  
ولما وُلِدَ له من هاجر "إسماعيل" - وكان عمره (86) سنة - سافر بأمر من  الله إلى وادي مكة، وترك عند بيت الله الحرام ولده الصغير إسماعيل مع أمه  هاجر، وعاد إلى أرض الكنعانيين.  
ثم وهبه الله ولداً من زوجته سارة سماه "إسحاق"، وذلك حين صار عمره (100) سنة.  
وكان يتعهد ولده إسماعيل في وادي مكة من آن إلى آخر، وبنى مع ولده إسماعيل  البيت الحرام بأمر من الله. قال الله تعالى: {وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنْ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} [البقرة: 127].    
وقد جاء في الإِصحاح الخامس والعشرين من "سفر التكوين": أن إبراهيم تزوج  بعد وفاة سارة زوجة اسمها "قطورة"، فولدت له ستة أولاد هم: زمران ويقشان  ومدان ويشباق وشوحا ومديان.  
وإلى مديان - هو مدين - بن إبراهيم هذا ينسب "أهل مدين" الذي أرسل إليهم "شعيب عليه السلام".  
ولما بلغ عمر إبراهيم عليه السلام (175) سنة ختم الله حياته في أرض فلسطين،  ودفن في مدينة الخليل "حبرون وكان اسمها في الأصل قرية أربع"، في المغارة  المقام عليها الآن مقام الخليل عليه السلام، وتعرف بمغارة الأنبياء.  
واختتن وهو ابن ثمانين سنة، فعن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "اختتن إبراهيم النبي وهو ابن ثمانين سنة بالقدوم". رواه  البخاري ومسلم.    
-2 لمحات من قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام في القرآن:  
وقد بسط القرآن الكريم مشاهد بارزة مهمة من حياة سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام في عدة سور، وأبرز ما فيها النقاط التالية:  
-1 بدأ حياته عليه السلام باحتقار الأصنام، وبيان سخف عبادتها، ثم ثورته  عليها وتحطيمها، غير مكترث بما ينجم عن عمله هذا، وتنبيه عابديها على خطئهم  البالغ في عبادتها وتعظيمها، ونشأته على ما بقي محفوظاً من ملّة نوح عليه  السلام.  
-2 تأمّلاته في ملكوت السماوات والأرض، وبحثه الذي دلّه على جلال الرب  وكمال صفاته وتنزه ذاته عن كل صفة من صفات الحدوث وعوارض النقص.  
-3 توجُّهه إلى الله فاطر السماوات والأرض، وتبرؤه مما يشرك المشركون.  
-4 بلوغه منزلة النبوة والرسالة باصطفاء الله له، واضطلاعه بمهامها، وإنزال الصحف عليه المسماة "بصحف إبراهيم".  
-5 محاجّته لقومه بالبراهين والأدلة المنطقية المقنعة والملزمة، وثباته في  محاجّةِ من آتاه الله الملك في البلاد، وارتقاؤه إلى أعلى مراتب الإِيمان  بأن الله هو الذي يميت ويحيي، ويطعم ويسقي، ويمرض ويشفي، وبيده كل شيء.  
-6 تعرضه للعذاب من قبل قومه، وذلك بإيقاد النار له في بنيان أعدوه لهذا  الغاية، وإلقاؤه فيها، وصبره وثباته وثقته بالله، ثم سلامته من حرّها  وضُرّها، إذ قال الله لها: {يَا نَارُ كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلامًا عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ} [الأنبياء:69] !!  
-7 عزمه على الهجرة من أرض الشرك، وإيمان لوط به ومهاجرته معه.  
-8 إثبات أن الله أنزل عليه صحفاً تسمى "صحف إبراهيم".  
-9 زيارته مكة، وإسكانه في واديها بعض ذريته وهو "إسماعيل". ورفع قواعد بيت  الله الحرام فيها بعد سنوات من الإسكان مع ولده إسماعيل عليهما السلام.  وعهدُ اللهِ له ولولده إسماعيل أن يطهرا البيت للطائفين والعاكفين والركّع  السُّجود، وأمر الله له أن يؤذِّن في الناس بالحج. ومشاهد رائعة من مواقف  التجاءاته إلى الله، ومناجاته له بالعبادة والدعاء.  
-10 طلبه من الله أن يريه كيف يحيي الموتى، وذلك ليطمئن قلبه، ويزداد يقينه  بالحياة بعد الموت، إذا رأى بالمشاهدة الحسية كيفية حدوث ذلك.  
-11 أن الله وهبه - على كبر سنه - إسماعيل وإسحاق، وخرق العادة له بإكرامه بإسحاق من امرأته العجوز العاقر "سارة".  
-12 مجادلته الملائكة المرسلين لإِهلاك قوم لوط، لعل الله أن يدرأ عنهم  العذاب الماحق، وذلك طمعاً بأن يهتدوا ويستقيموا، إلاَّ أن جواب الرب  ناداه: {إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ  لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ} [هود: 11].  
-13 إكرام الله له بأن جعل في ذريته النبوة والكتاب من بعده، وقد كان واقع  الأمر كما وعده الله، فجميع الأنبياء والرسل من بعده كانوا من ذريته. أما  لوط عليه السلام فإنه كان معاصراً له، على أن إبراهيم كان عمه فيمكن دخوله  في عموم الذرية.  
قال أبو هريرة: (تلك أمكم يا بني ماء السماء).  
مَهْيَمْ: كلمة استفهام، بمعنى: ما حالك، ما شأنك؟

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إدريس عليه السلام  قال الله تعالى بشأنه: {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا * وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا} [مريم: 56-57]. 
وقد جاء في صحيحي (البخاري ومسلم) في حديث المعراج:  
"ثم صعد بي - أي جبريل – حتى أتى السماء الرابعة فاستفتح، قيل: من هذا؟  قال: جبريل، قيل: ومن معك؟ قال: محمد، قيل: وقد أُرسل إليه؟ قال: نعم، قيل:  مرحباً به فنعم المجيء جاء. ففُتح. فلما خلصتُ فإذا إدريس، فقال: هذا  إدريس فسلِّم عليه، فسلّمت عليه، فردّ ثم قال: مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي  الصالح".    
نسب إدريس: 
ويذكر النسّابون أنه: إدريس عليه السلام بن يارد بن مهلائيل بن قينان بن  أنوش بن (شيث عليه السلام) بن (آدم عليه السلام). والله أعلم.  
وإدريس عند العبرانيين: (حنوخ) أو (خنوخ)، وعُرِّب: (أخنوخ).  
أقوال المؤرِّخين في ديانته ومن ينتسب إليها: 
يقول المؤرخون: إن أمة السريان أقدم الأمم، وملتهم هي ملة الصابئين - نسبة  إلى صابي أحد أولاد شيث -، ويذكر الصابئون أنهم أخذوا دينهم عن شيث وإدريس،  وأن لهم كتاباً يعزونه إلى شيث ويسمونه: "صحف شيث"، ويتضمن هذا الكتاب على  ما يذكرون الأمرَ بمحاسن الأخلاق، والنهي عن الرذائل.  
وأصل دينهم التوحيد وعبادة الخالق جل وعلا، وتخليص النفوس من العذاب في  الآخرة بالعمل الصالح في الدنيا، والحض على الزهد في الدنيا، والعمل  بالعدل، وبعد ذلك أحدثوا ما أحدثوا في دين الله وحرفوا.  
وكانت مدة إقامة إدريس عليه السلام في الأرض(82) سنة ثم رفعه الله إليه          .

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام  قال تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ  الْوَعْدِ وَكَانَ رَسُولا نَبِيًّا * وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ  بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا} [مريم:  54-55]. 
ويترجح لدينا أن الله أرسله إلى القبائل العربية التي عاش عليه السلام في  وسطها، وقد ذكر المؤرخون أن الله أرسله إلى قبائل اليمن وإلى العماليق.    
حياة إسماعيل عليه السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياته عليه السلام ما يلي:  
-1 لما بلغ إبراهيم عليه السلام من العمر (86) سنة ولدت له أمَته المصرية  "هاجر" ابنه إسماعيل. وهذه الأَمَة هي التي كان فرعون مصر قد وهبها لسارة  زوجة إبراهيم عليه السلام، فوهبتها سارة لإِبراهيم لعل الله أن يرزقه منها  بولد، إذْ كانت هي حتى ذلك التاريخ عقيماً لم تلد، إلا أنها ولدت بعد ذلك  بإسحاق، ببشارة الملائكة لإِبراهيم كما قدمنا عند الكلام على حياة سيدنا  إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
-2 أَمر الله إبراهيم عليه السلام أن يُسكِن ولده الصغير -إسماعيل- وأمه في  وادي مكة، فسافر بهما إلى هذا الوادي، وأسكنهما فيه طاعة لله تعالى،  وانصرف عنهما عائداً إلى الشام، واستودعهما عند الله تعالى يرعاهما  برعايته، ويكلؤهما بحفظه.  
-3 ولما نفد الماء الذي كان معهما، اشتد الظمأ بالصبي، سعت أمه بين الصفا  والمروة باحثةً عن الماء، لعل الله يخلق لها من الشدة فرجاً، فأرسل الله  الملك فبحث في مكان زمزم فتفجر الماء، ولما رأت ذلك أقبلت وسقت ولدها  إسماعيل، وقد امتلأ قلبها سروراً وفرحاً!!  
-4 أحست قبيلة "جُرْهُم" -وهي من القبائل العربية- بأن الوادي أصبح فيه  ماء، فوفدت إليه وضربت فيه خيامها إلى جانب الماء، بعد أن استأذنت من هاجر  أم الصبي.  
-5 شب إسماعيل وتعلَّم اللغة العربية، وتزوج امرأة من "جرهم"، ثم طلقها  بإشارة من أبيه، لأن إبراهيم عليه السلام اختبرها فوجدها شاكية متضجرة من  شظف العيش وشدَّته، ثم تزوج بأخرى.  
قالوا: وقد وُلد لإِسماعيل اثنا عشر ولداً ذكراً وكانوا رؤساء قبائل -ومن  نسله جاء العرب الذين يعرفون بالعرب المستعربة- كما وُلدت له بنت زوَّجها  من ابن أخيه عيسو "العيص" بن إسحاق.  
-6 ثم أمر الله إبراهيم -في منامه- أن يذبح ولده إسماعيل ابتلاءً لهما،  فعرض الأب الرحيم على ابنه التقي البار أمر الله، فقال إسماعيل: "يا أبت  افعل ما تؤمر"، وباشر تنفيذ أمر الله، إلاّ أن الله تعالى فداه بذِبْحٍ  عظيم جاء به الملك جبريل عليه السلام.  
-7 وقد عمل إسماعيل مع أبيه إبراهيم في عمارة الكعبة المشرفة بيت الله الحرام، وقاما بأداء مناسكهما كما أمر الله تعالى.  
-8 عاش إسماعيل عليه السلام (137) سنة، ومات بمكة ودفن عند قبر أمه هاجر  بالحجر، وكانت وفاته بعد وفاة أبيه بـ (48) سنة. والله أعلم.  
(ب) وقد قص الله علينا في كتابه العزيز جوانب من حياة إسماعيل عليه السلام، أهمها النقاط التالية:  
-1 إثبات نبوته ورسالته، وأن الله أوحى إليه وأنزل إليه طائفة من الشرائع الربانية.  
-2 إثبات أخلاقه الكريمة التي منها: صدق الوعد والصبر، والثناء عليه بأنه  من الأخيار، ومن صبره عليه السلام طاعته وامتثاله أمر الله بذبحه، الذي أمر  به أباه إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
-3 مشاركته لأبيه إبراهيم في رفع القواعد من البيت الحرام، وفي التجاءاته  ومناجاته لله تعالى، وفي أن الله عهد لهما أن يطهرا البيت للطائفين  والعاكفين والركَّع والسُّجود.  
-4 وعد الله بأن يكون من ذريته أمة مسلمة وأن يبعث فيهم رسولاً منهم.

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام  
وقد ذكره الله في عداد مجموعة الرسل عليهم السلام، وقال تعالى: {وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ الصَّالِحِينَ}. 
{وَاذْكُرْ عِبَادَنَا إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ أُوْلِي  الأَيْدِي وَالأَبْصَارِ * إِنَّا أَخْلَصْنَاهُمْ بِخَالِصَةٍ ذِكْرَى  الدَّارِ * وَإِنَّهُمْ عِنْدَنَا لَمِنْ الْمُصْطَفَيْنَ الأَخْيَارِ} [ص:  45-47].  
ويترجح أنه كان رسولاً في أرض الكنعانيين "بلاد الشام في فلسطين"، في البيئة التي عاش فيها سيدنا إبراهيم.    
حياة إسحاق عليه السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياته عليه السلام ما يلي:  
-1 لما بلغ إبراهيم عليه السلام من العمر (100) سنة ولدت له زوجته سارة المرأة العجوز العقيم إسحاق عليه السلام.  
-2 أوصى إبراهيم أن لا يتزوج إسحاق إلا امرأة من أهل أبيه وقد كانوا مقيمين  في أرض بابل "العراق". ونُفّذت وصية إبراهيم، فتزوج إسحاق عليه السلام  "رفقة" بنت بتوئيل بن ناحور بن آزر، وناحور هذا هو أخو سيدنا إبراهيم عليه  السلام، فتكون "رفقة" بنت ابن عمه.  
(ب) وقد قص الله علينا في كتابه العزيز جوانب يسيرة من حياة إسحاق عليه السلام، تتلخص بالنقاط التالية:  
-1 إثبات نبوته ورسالته، وأن الله أوحى إليه، وأنزل إليه طائفة من الشرائع.  
-2 إثبات أنه عليم ونبي من الصالحين، وأن الله بارك عليه.  
-3 إثبات أن الملائكة بشّرت إبراهيم بمولده من زوجته العجوز العقيم -وهي  سارة-، فلما سمعت البشرى قالت: "يا ويلتا أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخاً  إن هذا لشيء عجيب؟!".  
-4 هو أبو إسرائيل الذي يرجع إليه نبل نسل بني إسرائيل.

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام  هو آخر رسل بني إسرائيل عليهم السلام جميعاً، وقد ذكره الله في عداد مجموعة  الرسل الذين قصّ علينا قصصهم. قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّرًا بِرَسُولٍ  يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ} [الصف: 6].   
الكلام في اسمه ولقبه وصفته: 
اسمه في القرآن الكريم: عيسى. ولقبه المسيح. وكنيته: ابن مريم. وصفته: عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه.  
واسمه بالعبرية يسوع (يشوع) أي: المخلِّص، إشارة إلى أنه عليه السلام سبب لتخليص كثيرين من ضلالاتهم.    
نسبه عليه السلام: 
هو عيسى ابن مريم بنت عمران، ويتصل نسب عمران بداود عليه السلام، فعيسى عليه السلام من سبط (يهوذا). والله أعلم.    
حياة عيسى عليه السلام في فقرات: 
)أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياة عيسى عليه السلام ما يلي:  
-1 سبق أن ذكرنا عند الكلام على زكريا ويحيى عليهما السلام، ما يتعلق  بولادة أمه مريم بنت عمران، وكفالة زكريا لها، وكيف نشأت مريم في طهر وعفاف  في بيت المقدس، وكيف جاءها الملك جبريل عليه السلام حينما بلغت مبلغ  النساء، ونفخ في جيبها وبشرها بعيسى نبياً ورسولاً.  
قالوا: وقد كان عمرها نحواً من (13) سنة. والله أعلم.  
قال الله تعالى: {وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ  فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ  رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنْ الْقَانِتِينَ} [التحريم: 12].  
-2 قالوا: ولما أحست مريم بالحمل خشيت اتهام قومها لها بالزنى، فوافقت على  خِطبة يوسف النجار لها، وقد كان هذا الرجل باراً صالحاً، من بيت داود من  أبناء عمّها، متَّقياً لله تعالى، يتقرب إليه بالصيام والصلاة، ويرتزق من  عمل يديه في النجارة.  
ثم إن مريم عليها السلام كاشفت يوسف خطيبها بما جرى لها، وبحملها بعد بشارة  جبريل دون أن يمسَّها بَشَرٌ، فعزم هذا الرجل أن يترك خطبتها شكاً بأمرها،  وبينما هو نائم إذا بملاك الله يوبخه قائلاً: لماذا عزمت على إبعاد  امرأتك؟!  
اعلم أن ما كُوِّن فيها إنما كُوِّن بمشيئة الله، وستلد العذراء ابناً،  وستدعونه يسوع، تمنع عنه الخمر والسكر وكل لحم نجس، لأنه قدوس الله من رحم  أمه، وأنه نبيٌّ من الله، أُرسل إلى شعب إسرائيل ليحوّل يهوذا إلى قلبه،  ويسلك إسرائيل في شريعة الرب كما هو مكتوب في ناموس موسى، وسيجيء بقوة  عظيمة يمنحها له الله، وسيأتي بآيات عظيمة تفضي إلى خلاص كثيرين.  
قالوا: فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم شكر الله، وأقام مع مريم كل حياته خادماً لله بكل إخلاص. والله أعلم  
-3 قالوا: وكان هيرودس في ذلك الوقت ملكاً على بني إسرائيل بأمر قيصر  (أوغسطس)؛ فأمر هيرودس حكام البلاد وعماله فيها أن يسجلوا جميع أفراد  الرعية الداخلين في مملكته؛ وذلك بناء على أمر قيصري ورد إليه من قيصر  أوغسطس.  
فذهب إذ ذاك كل إلى وطنه، وقدموا أنفسهم بحسب أسباطهم ليكتتبوا، وسافرت  مريم عليها السلام - وهي حبلى ومعها يوسف النجار - من الناصرة إلى بيت لحم  إحدى مدن الجليل - لأنها كانت مدينتها - وذلك ليكتتبا عملاً بأمر قيصر.  
ولما بلغا بيت لحم لم يجدا فيها مأوى، إذ كانت المدينة صغيرة، وجماهير الغرباء كثيرة، فنزلا خارج المدينة في مكان متخذ مأوى للرعاة.  
-4 وفي هذه الأثناء، أتمت مريم أيام حملها وهي في بيت لحم، فأجاءها -ألجأها- المخاض إلى جذع نخلة قيل: يابسة، وقيل غير ذلك.  
وتجسم في نفسها ما ستلاقيه من اتهام قومها: {قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَنْسِيًّا} [مريم: 23].  
{فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا} - وليدُها عيسى، أو المَلَك الذي رعى  ولادتها-: {أَلا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا} [مريم:  24].  
{وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا  جَنِيًّا * فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا فَإِمَّا تَرَيْنَ مِنْ  الْبَشَرِ أَحَدًا فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ  أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا} [مريم: 25-26].    
وضعت مريم العذراء البتول طفلها، وهزت جذع النخلة فتساقط عليها من الجذع  الرُّطَب الجنيُّ -الناضج-، فأكلت من الرطب، وشربت من النهر الذي أجراه  الله لها في مكان لا نهر فيه، وكان كل ذلك إكراماً من الله لها، وتتابعت  خوارق العادات التي رافقت حياتها رضي الله عنها، وحياة ابنها عبد الله  ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
قالوا: ولم تجد مريم مكاناً تضع فيه وليدها في المكان الذي نزلت فيه -  المتخذ مأوى للرعاة - غير مذود للماشية "معتلف للداوب"، فوضعته فيه، وكان  ذلك سرير طفولته عند الوضع عليه السلام.  
قالوا: وكان ميلاد عيسى عليه السلام يوم الثلاثاء (24) من كانون الأول.  
-5 حملت مريم وليدها الصغير، وأتت به إلى قومها تحمله، وجرى بينها وبين قومها ما قصه علينا القرآن المجيد -:  
{فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا} [مريم: 27].  
أي: جئت شيئاً بدعاً من الإِثم. أو جئت شيئاً عجيباً من أحداث الدهر.  
{يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا} [مريم: 28].  
وأخذوا - على فسقهم وضلالاتهم الخاصة - يقولون عن مريم بهتاناً عظيماً.  
{فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ}، لائذة بالصمت، ناذرة للرحمن صوماً عن الكلام،  أشارت إلى طفلها الصغير، ليجيبهم عنها ويبرئ ساحتها مما اتهموها به.  
{قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا}! [مريم: 29].  
فإذا بالصبي الصغير - المسيح عيسى عليه السلام - يُنطِقه الله، ليثبت براءة  أمه، ويعلن عن نبوته الآتية، ورسالته المقبلة، ويدلُّهم على أن مَنْ خَرق  العادة فأنطقه في طفولته، قادر على أن يخرق العادة فيخلقه في رحم أمّه دون  أن يمسها بشر.  
{قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِي الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا *  وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُ ‎وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ  وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا * وَبَرًّا بِوَالِدَتِي وَلَمْ  يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا شَقِيًّا * وَالسَّلامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ  وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا } [مريم: 30-33].  
وكان عيسى بن مريم وأمُّه آية من آيات الله للعالمين.  
-6 قالوا: ولمَّا بلغ الطفل من العمر ثمانية أيام، حملته أمه مريم إلى  الهيكل فخُتِن، وسمَّته عيسى (يسوع) كما أمرها جبريل حين بشرها به.  
والختان من سنن الفطرة، وشريعة إبراهيم عليه السلام، كما أنه من شريعة سائر الأنبياء والمرسلين من بعد إبراهيم عليه السلام.  
-7 ونشأ عيسى عليه السلام في كنف أمه بعيدَيْن عن بيت لحم، في ربوة -بلدة مرتفعة- ذات استقرار وأمن، وماء معين.  
قال الله تعالى: {وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً  وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ وَمَعِينٍ} [المؤمنون: 50].    
الربوة: المكان المرتفع. ذات قرار: ذات استقرار وأمن. معين: ماء طاهر صاف.  
أما المراد من الربوة التي أشار إليها القرآن الكريم، فقد ذكر المفسرون فيه أربعة أقوال:  
القول الأول: أن المراد بالربوة دمشق. وهذا القول مروي عن ابن عباس والحسن. كما رواه ابن عساكر وغيره.  
القول الثاني: أن المراد بها الرملة من فلسطين.  
القول الثالث: أن المراد بها بيت المقدس.  
القول الرابع: أن المراد بها مصر.  
وهذا القول يوافق ما جاء في إنجيل "متى" وإنجيل "برنابا" في قصة أورداها  تتلخص: بأن هيرودس أمر بقتل كل طفل في بيت لحم، فأُمر يوسف النجار في منامه  بأن يذهب بالطفل وأمه إلى مصر، فذهب بهما إليها، وأقاموا بها إلى أن هلك  هيرودس، ولما هلك هذا الحاكم أُمر يوسف النجار في منامه أن يعود بالطفل  وأمه إلى بلادهما، لأن اللذين كانوا يطلبون قتله قد هلكوا، فرجع بهما.  
وكان عيسى حينئذٍ قد بلغ من العمر سبع سنين، وجاء بهما إلى اليهودية حيث  سمع أن أرخيلاوس بن هيرودس هو الذي صار حاكماً في اليهودية، فذهب إلى  الجليل لأنه خاف أن يبقى في اليهودية، وكانت إقامتهم في الناصرة، ونما في  النعمة والحكمة أمام الله والناس. وإلى الناصرة ينسب النصارى.  
-8 قالوا: ولمَّا بلغ عيسى عليه السلام اثنتي عشرة سنة من العمر، صعد مع  أمه مريم وابن عمها يوسف النجار إلى أورشليم (بيت المقدس)، ليسجد هناك حسب  شريعة الرب المكتوبة في كتاب موسى عليه السلام، ولما تمت صلواته تفقدوه فلم  يجدوه، فانصرفوا إلى محل إقامتهم، ظانين أنه عاد مع أقربائهم، ولما وصلوا  عائدين لم يجدوه، أيضاً، فرجعت أمه مع ابن عمها يوسف النجار إلى (أورشليم)  ينشدانه بين الأقرباء والجيران، فلم يجدوه، وفي اليوم الثالث وجدوا الصبي  عيسى في الهيكل وسط العلماء يحاجُّهم في أمر الناموس، وقد أُعجب كل الناس  بأسئلته وأجوبته، وقالوا: كيف أُوتي مثل هذا العلم وهو حَدَث ولم يتعلم  القراءة؟!  
فلما رأته أمه مريم عنَّفته قائلة: يا بني ماذا فعلت بنا؟ فأجابها: "أَلاَ  تعلمين أن خدمة الله يجب أن تقدم على الأم والأب"!! ثم نزل عيسى مع أمه  وابن عمها يوسف النجار إلى الناصرة، قائماً بواجب البر والطاعة.  
ويسكت التاريخ عما وراء هذه المرحلة من حياة عيسى عليه السلام، حتى بدأت نبوته ورسالته.  
-9 قالوا: ولما بلغ المسيح عيسى عليه السلام من العمر ثلاثين عاماً، جاء  إلى يحيى بن زكريا عليهما السلام، واعتمد منه في الأردن، ثم نزل عليه روح  القدس -جبريل عليه السلام- مثل حمامةٍ، ثم إنه بعد ذلك خرج إلى البرية،  وصام فيها أربعين يوماً لا يأكل ولا يشرب.  
قالوا: ولمّا علم المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بمقتل يحيى عليه السلام، جاء إلى  الجليل وترك الناصرة، وسكن كفر ناحوم، وكان يعظ ببشارة ملكوت الله.  
ونزل عليه الوحي بكتاب الله الإِنجيل، وبأحكام من الشريعة. قال الله تعالى:  {وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى  وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى  وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} [المائدة: 46].  
ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأت رسالة عيسى عليه السلام، وكان قد بلغ من العمر ثلاثين عاماً.  
-10 وسار المسيح عليه السلام يدعو إلى الله بمثل دعوة الرسل، في مجتمع  يهودي كثر فيه اليهود الخارجين عن دين الله وهم يزعمون أنهم على شريعة  موسى، فيه انحرافات كثيرة عن الشريعة الربانية التي أنزلها الله على موسى،  وأكدها الأنبياء والرسل الذين تتابعوا بعده من بني إسرائيل، كما دخلت إلى  شريعتهم تحريفات كثيرة مسّت أصولها ونصوصها، وشروحها وأحكامها.  
وأهاب عيسى ببني إسرائيل أن يرجعوا إلى دين الله ويخلصوا له في العبادة،  ويصححوا ما دخل إلى شريعتهم من تحريفٍ وتبديل، وقام يبلغهم أوامر الله  ونواهيه كما كلفه الله، ويبلغهم ما أُنزل عليه من أحكامٍ تشريعيةٍ جديدةٍ،  ومنها تحليل بعض ما كان محرماً عليهم في شريعة الله التي أنزلها على موسى  عليه السلام والرسل من بعده، من الأحكام التي عقوبة أنزلت بسبب ظلمهم. قال  الله تعالى: {فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنْ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ وَبِصَدِّهِمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَثِيرًا *  وَأَخْذِهِمْ الرِّبَا وَقَدْ نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَأَكْلِهِمْ أَمْوَالَ  النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابًا  أَلِيمًا} [النساء: 160-161].  
وقال الله تعالى: {وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنْ التَّوْرَاةِ  وَلأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ  مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ * إِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي  وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ} [آل عمران: 50-51].  
وأجرى الله على يد عيسى بن مريم المعجزات الباهرات تصديقاً لنبوته، وتأييداً لرسالته، كما سبق في مبحث معجزاته صلوات الله عليه.  
واصطدم عيسى عليه السلام في دعوته بجدال (الصدوقيين)، وكانوا فرقة من  اليهود تنكر اليوم الآخر وما فيه من حساب وجزاء، فأفحمهم بالحجة.  
كما اصطدم عليه السلام بجدال الرؤساء الدينيين اليهود، المنحرفين في  مفاهيمهم الدينية عن أصول الشريعة الربانية، وفي تطبيقاتهم العملية عن  السلوك السوي، وهم يرتدون في مظاهرهم مسوح الرِّياء. فحاجّ عليه السلام  الفريسيين "وهم المنقطعون للعبادة"، والكتبة "وهم الوعّاظ وكتّاب الشريعة  لمن يطلبها، "والكهنة" وهم خدمة الهيكل، وكانت حججه عليه السلام دامغة لهم،  وكانت حججهم داحضة.  
-11 وصدّق عيسى عليه السلام طائفةٌ من بني إسرائيل، وكذّبه الأكثرون، وكان  مِن ضمن مَنْ صدَّقه ولازمه: الحواريُّون (وهم أصحابه وتلاميذه المرافقون  له)، وكانوا اثني عشر رجلاً، وهم:  
-1 أندراوس 2- بطرس الصياد (سمعان) 3- متى العشار 4- يوحنا بن زبدي 5-  يعقوب بن زبدي 6- يهوذا 7- برثولماوس 8- فيلبس 9- يعقوب بن حلفي10- يهوذا  الأسخريوطي.  
وأما الحادي عشر فقد أوردهما (برنابا) كما يلي: برنابا و "تداوس".  
لكن (متى) أوردهما كما يلي: "توما" و "سمعان الغيور المعروف بالقانوني".  والكنيسة على هذا الرأي الثاني، ويظهر أن اسمي "برنابا" و "تداوس" قد حُذفا  من الحواريين الاثني عشر، لمخالفة ما عندهما لما اتفقت عليه المجامع  الكنيسة مؤخراً. والله أعلم.  
ولبث عيسى عليه السلام يجاهر بدعوته، ويجادل المنحرفين من كهنة وكتبة  وفريسيين، ويدلهم على الله، ويأمرهم بالاستقامة، ويبين فساد طريقتهم، ويفضح  رياءهم وخبثهم، حتى ضاقوا به ذرعاً.  
فاجتمع عظماء اليهود وأحبارهم فقالوا: إنَّا نخاف أن يفسد علينا ديننا،  ويتبعه الناس، فقال لهم قيافا - رئيس الكهنة -: لأَنْ يموت رجل واحد خير من  أن يذهب الشعب بأسره، فأجمعوا على قتله، فَسَعَوا به لدى الحاكم الروماني،  وزينوا له شكواهم منه، وربما صوّروا له دعوة عيسى الدينية بصورةٍ سياسيةٍ  تريد تقويض الحكم القائم! وزعموا له أن عيسى يسعى لأن يكون ملكاً على  اليهود، وينادي بذلك! وما زالوا بالحاكم حتى حملوه على أن يقرر أن يتخلص من  عيسى عليه السلام بقتله وصلبه، على طريقتهم التي كانوا يفعلونها فيمن  يحكمون عليه بالقتل!!  
وعلم عيسى عليه السلام بمكر القوم به، وعزم الحاكم على قتله، فاختفى عن  أعين الرقباء، حتى لا يعرف مكان وجوده أعوان الحاكم فيقبضوا عليه، ولا  أعداؤه من اليهود فيدلوا عليه.  
-12 قالوا: ودخل المسيح إلى أورشليم على حمار، وتلقاه أصحابه بقلوب النخل،  فقال المسيح لأصحابه: إن بعضكم ممن يأكل ويشرب معي يسلمني.  
ثم جعل يوصي أصحابه ويقول لهم: قد بلغت الساعة التي يتحول ابن البشر إلى  أبيه، وأنا أذهب إلى حيث لا يمكنكم أن تجيئووا معي، فاحفظوا وصيتي:  فسيأتيكم الفارقليط يكون معكم نبيّاً، فإذا أتاكم الفارقليط بروح الحق  والصدق، فهو الذي يشهد علي، وإنما كلمتكم بهذا كيما تذكروه إذا أتى حينه،  فإني قد قلته لكم. فأما أنا فإني ذاهب إلى من أرسلني. فإذا ما أتى روح  الحق، يهديكم إلى الحق كلِّه، وينبئكم بالأمور البعيدة، ويمدحني، وعن قليل  لا ترونني! ثم رَفع المسيح عينه إلى السماء وقال: حضرت الساعة، إني قد  مجدَّتك في الأرض، والعمل الذي أمرتني أن أعمله فقد تممته).  
ثم مضى المسيح مع تلاميذه إلى المكان الذي يجتمع به وأصحابه فيه، وكان  "يهوذا بن سمعان الأسخريوطي" - أحد الحواريين - يعرف ذلك الموضع، فلمَّا  رأى الشُرَط يطلبون المسيح دلَّهم على مكانه مقابل دريهماتٍ معدوداتٍ  جعلوها له - قالوا: وكانت ثلاثين درهما -، فلما دخلوا المكان الذي فيه  المسيح، ألقى الله شبهه على مَنْ دَلَّهم على مكانه من الحواريين وهو  "يهوذا الأسخريوطي"، فاحتملوا الشبه وصلبوه وقتلوه وهم يظنون عيسى عليه  السلام، ورفع الله سيدنا عيسى إليه!!    
وكان عمر عيسى حين رفعه الله إليه (33) سنة، فمدة دعوته كانت ثلاث سنين.  
قالوا: ثم أنزله الله بعد رفعه بنحو ثلاثة أيام، ليبين للحواريين أنه رفع  إلى السماء ولم يقتل ولم يصلب وإنما شُبِّه لهم، وليأمرهم بتبليغ رسالته في  النواحي والأقطار.  
فاجمتع بأمِّه وخفَّف أحزانها، وبين لها حقيقة الأمر.  
ثم اجتمع بالحواريين وبيَّن لهم أن الله رفعه إلى السماء، وأمرهم أن  ينتشروا في الأقطار يدعون إلى الله ويبلغون الرسالة التي تلقوها عنه عليه  السلام. فاستجابوا لأمره، وذهب كل واحد منهم إلى جهة، وظلوا يدعون إلى الله  سراً، وانتشرت الديانة المسيحية عن طريق الدعوة السِّرية، حتى هيأ الله  لأتباعها أن يعلنوا دينهم بعد نحو ثلاثة قرون من رفع عيسى عليه السلام.  
)ب) وقد جاء في القرآن المجيد عرض لقطات مهمّات من قصة عيسى عليه السلام في اثنتي عشرة سورة:  
وأبرز ما جاء فيها ما يلي:  
-1 بيان ظاهرة ولادته من أمّ دون أبٍ بخارقة عجيبة من خوارق العادات،  رافقتها كرامات لمريم أمّه، وأنّه قد تمّ علُوقه في رحم أمّه بنفخة الملك  وهو جبريل عليه السلام.  
-2 بيان أنّ هذه الظاهرة العجيبة حدثٌ هينّ بالنسبة إلى قدرة الرّب الخالق،  وذلك لا يُخرِج عيسى عليه السلام عن كونه عبداً لله، ومخلوقاً من  مخلوقاته، وأنَّ مثله كمثل آدم الذي خلقه الله من تراب، دون أب ولا أمّ.  
-3 بيان تكلّمه وهو في المهد طفل رضيع، فبرّأ أمه، وأبان أنّه بَرٌّ بها،  وأنبأ بأنّ الله عزّ وجل جعله نبيّاً، وأوصاه بالصلاة والزكاة ما دام  حيّاً، ولم يجعله جبَّاراً شقيّاً.  
-4 بيان أنه عبد الله ورسوله، وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم أمه، وروحٌ منه، وأنّ  الله أوحى إليه، وبعثه رسولاً مصدّقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة، ومبشّراً  برسول يأتي من بعده اسمه: أحمد.  
-5 بيان أنّه دعا بني إسرائيل إلى الإِيمان به، وبما جاء من عند ربّه، وأنّ  الله عزّ وجلّ قد آتاه كتاباً خاصّاً هو "الإِنجيل"، وأنّ ممّا جاء به أن  يُحلّ لبني إسرائيل بعض الذي حُرّم عليهم.  
-6 بيان أنّ الله قد آتاه من الآيات الخوارق المعجزات ما يلي:  
إحياء الموتى بإذن الله.  
إبراء الأكمه والأبرص بإذن الله.  
أن يصوّر من الطين كهيئة الطير، فينفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله.  
أن ينبئهم بما يأكلون وما يدّخرون في بيوتهم تنبُّؤاً غيْبيّاً.   
-7 بيان أن الله عزّ وجلّ أيّده بروح القدس، وعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإِنجيل.  
-8 بيان استجابة فريق من بني إسرائيل لدعوته، وكان له فيهم حواريّون نوّه الله بشأنهم.  
-9 بيان مكيدة اليهود بشأن محاولاتهم التحريض على قتله، ثمّ تفاخرهم بأنهم  قتلوه، مع بيان أنّ الله نجّاه ورفعه إليه، وأنّهم ما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن  شُبِّه لهم.  
-10 بيان طلب الحواريين منه أن ينزّل الله عليهم مائدة من السماء، ثم دعاء عيسى ربّه أن يستجيب لطلبهم.  
-11 بيان أنه أمارة من أمارات الساعة، إشارةً إلى نزوله من السماء إلى الأرض وقت ظهور أشراط الساعة الكبرى.  
-12 بيان سؤال الله له بعد رفعه: أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمِّي إلهين من  دون الله، وتبرُّؤُه عليه السلام من ذلك، وقوله لربّه: إنْ كنتُ قلتُه فقد  علمتَهُ تعلم ما في نفسي، ولا أعلم ما في نفسك.  
إلى غير ذلك من تفصيلات.

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

يونس عليه السلام  هو من الرسل الذين أرسلهم الله بعد سليمان وقبل عيسى عليه السلام، وقد ذكره  الله في عداد مجموعة الرسل. وقال عزّ شأنه: {وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنْ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ} [الصافات: 139] 
نسب يونس: 
لم يذكر المؤرخون ليونس عليه السلام نسباً، وجُلّ ما أثبتوه أنه: يونس بن  متّى. قالوا: ومتَّى هي أمُّه، ولم ينسب إلى أمه من الرسل غير يونس وعيسى  عليهما السلام. ويسمى عند أهل الكتاب: يونان بن أمتاي.  
قالوا: ويونس عليه السلام بني إسرائيل، ويتصل نسبه بـ (بنيامين). والله أعلم.  
حياة يونس عليه السلام في فقرات: 
)أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياة يونس عليه السلام وأصحه-والله أعلم-ما يلي:  
-1 أرسله الله إلى أهل "نينوى" وهي: مدينة كبيرة تقع على نهر دجلة أو  قريباً منه، تجاه مدينة الموصل من أرض آشور (في القسم الشمالي من العراق  الحديث)، وكان عدد أهل هذه المدينة مائة ألف أو يزيدون.  
-2 والذي يظهر أن رسالته عليه السلام كانت خلال القرن الثامن قبل ميلاد  المسيح عيسى عليه السلام؛ وقد سبق أن إلياس واليسع عليهما السلام قد أرسلا  خلال القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد. والله أعلم.  
-3 أمر الله يونس عليه السلام أن يذهب إلى أهل نينوى، ليردهم إلى عبادة الله وحده، وذلك بعد أن دخلت فيهم عبادة الأوثان.  
قال المؤرخون: وكان لأهل نينوى صنم يعبدونه اسمه عشتار.  
-4 فذهب يونس عليه السلام من موطنه في بلاد الشام إلى نينوى، فدعا أهلها  إلى الله بمثل دعوة الرسل كما أمره الله، ونهاهم عن عبادة الأوثان، فلم  يستجيبوا له-شأن أكثر أهل القرى-فأوعدهم بالعذاب في يوم معلوم إن لم  يتوبوا، وظن أنه قد أدّى الرسالة، وقام بكامل المهمة التي أمره الله بها،  وخرج عنهم مغاضباً قبل حلول العذاب فيهم، شأنه في هذا كشأن لوط عليه  السلام، إلا أن لوطاً خرج عن قومه بأمر الله، أما يونس فقد خرج باجتهاد من  عند نفسه دون أن يؤمر بالخروج، ظاناً أن الله لا يؤاخذه على هذا الخروج ولا  يضيق عليه.  
-5 فلما ترك يونس أهل نينوى، وجاء موعد العذاب، وظهرت نُذرُه، عرفوا صدق  يونس، وخرجوا إلى ظاهر المدينة، وأخرجوا دوابهم وأنعامهم خائفين ملتجئين  إلى الله، تائبين من ذنوبهم، وأخذوا يبحثون عن يونس عليه السلام، ليعلنوا  له الإيمان والتوبة، ويسألونه أن يكف الله عنهم العذاب فلم يجدوه، ولما  ظهرت منهم التوبة، وعلم الله صدقهم فيها كف عنهم العذاب، فعادوا إلى  مدينتهم مؤمنين بالله، موحدين له، هاجرين عبادة الأصنام.  
-6 أما يونس عليه السلام فإنه سار حتى وصل إلى شاطىء البحر، فوجد سفينة على  سفر فطلب من أهلها أن يركبوه معهم، فتوسموا فيه خيراً فأركبوه. ولما  توسطوا البحر هاج بهم واضطرب، فقالوا: إن فينا صاحب ذنب، فاستهموا فيما  بينهم على أن من وقع عليه السهم ألقوه في البحر، فوقع السهم على يونس،  فسألوه عن شأنه وعجبوا من أمره وهو التقي الصالح، فحدثهم بقصته، فأشار  عليهم بأن يلقوه في اليم ليسكن عنهم غضب الله فألقوه، فالتقمه بأمر الله  حوت عظيم، وسار به في الظلمات، في حفظ الله وتأديبه، وتمت المعجزة. وقد  أوحى الله إلى الحوت أن لا يصيب من يونس لحماً ولا يهشم له عظماً، فحمله  الحوت العظيم وسار به عباب البحر حياً يسبح الله ويستغفره، وينادي في  الظلمات: أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين، فاستجاب الله له،  ونجاه من الغم، ثم أوحى الله إلى الحوت أن يقذف به في العَرَاء على ساحل  البحر، فألقى به وهو سقيم.  
قالوا: وقد لبث في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام بلياليها، والله أعلم.  
-7 وجد يونس نفسه في العراء سقيماً هزيلاً، فحمد الله على النجاة، وأنبت  الله عليه شجرة من يقطين، فأكل منها واستظل بظلها، وعافاه الله من سقمه  وتاب عليه. وعلم يونس أن ما أصابه تأديب رباني محفوف بالمعجزة، حصل له بسبب  استعجاله وخروجه عن قومه مغاضباً، بدون إذن صريح من الله له يحدّد له فيه  وقت الخروج، وإن كان له فيه اجتهاد مقبول، ولكن مثل هذا الاجتهاد إن قُبِلَ  من الصالحين العاديين، فإنه لا يقبل من المرسلين المقربين، فهو بخروجه  واستعجاله قد فعل ما يستحق عليه اللوم والتأديب الرباني. قال الله تعالى:  {فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ} [الصافات: 142].    
-8 ولمّا قدر يونس على المسير عاد إلى قومه، فوجدهم مؤمنين بالله، تائبين  إليه، منتظرين عودة رسولهم ليأتمروا بأمره ويتبعوه، فلبث فيهم يعلمهم  ويهديهم ويدلُّهم على الله، ويرشدهم إلى الصراط المستقيم.  
-9 ومتّع الله أهل نينوى في مدينتهم مدة إقامة يونس فيهم وبعده آمنين  مطمئنين حتى حين، فلما أفسدوا وضلوا سلّط الله عليهم من دمَّر لهم مدينتهم،  فكانت أحاديث يرويها المؤرخون، ويعتبر بها المعتبرون.  
)ب) وقد تعرض القرآن الكريم لحياة يونس عليه السلام في نحو خمس سور من القرآن الكريم؛ جاء فيها ما يلي:  
-1 إثبات نبوته ورسالته عليه السلام إلى مئة ألف أو يزيدون.  
-2 إثبات أنه ذهب مغاضباً ظاناً أن الله لا يقدر عليه (أي: لا يضيق عليه بذهابه عن قومه).  
-3 إثبات أنه أبق إلى الفلك المشحون، فساهم فكان من المُدحَضين، فالتقمه الحوت وهو مُليم.  
"من المدحضين، أي: من أهل الزلل الذين وقع عليهم السهم بأن يقذف في البحر".  
-4 إثبات أنه كان من المسبِّحين لله في بطن الحوت، وأنه نادى في الظلمات أن  لا إِله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين، وأن الله استجاب له فنجّاه  من الغم، ولولا أنه كان من المسبحين لَلَبِثَ في بطن الحوت إلى يوم يبعثون.   
-5 إثبات خروجه من بطن الحوت ونبذه بالعراء وهو سقيم، وأن الله أنبت عليه شجرة من يقطين.  
-6 إثبات أن قومه تعرضوا بسبب مخالفتهم له لعذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا،  إلا أن الله كشف عنهم هذا العذاب لمَّا آمنوا، ومتعهم إلى حين.  
-7 وقد سماه الله: (ذا النون) في سورة الأنبياء الآية (87)، و(نون): اسم من أسماء الحوت، فيكون المعنى: "صاحب الحوت".

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

يوسف عليه السلام  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم".  
وقد ذكره الله في عداد مجموعة الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام، وقال  الله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا  زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا جَاءكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ  لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رَسُولا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ  مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ} [غافر: 34].    
حياة يوسف عليه السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياته عليه السلام ما يلي:  
-1 هو يوسف بن يعقوب من زوجته راحيل، ولد في "فدان آرام" بالعراق حينما كان  أبوه عند خاله (لابان)، ولما عاد أبوه إلى الشام - مهجر الأسرة  الإِبراهيمية - كان معه حدثاً صغيراً. قالوا: وكان عمر يعقوب لما ولد له  يوسف (91) سنة، وإن مولد يوسف كان لمضي (251) سنة من مولد إبراهيم.  
-2 توفيت أمه وهو صغير، فكفلته عمته وتعلقت نفسها به، فلما اشتد قليلاً  أراد أبوه أن يأخذه منها، فضنَّت به وألبسته منطقة لإِبراهيم كانت عندها  وجعلتها تحت ثيابه، ثم أظهرت أنها سُرقت منها، وبحثت عنها حتى أخرجتها من  تحت ثياب يوسف، وطلبت بقاءه عندها يخدمها مدةً جزاءً له بما صنع، وبهذه  الحيلة استبْقَتْه عندها، وكف أبوه عن مطالبتها به.  
-3 كان يوسف أثيراً عند أبيه من بين إخوته، وقد رأى يوسف -وهو غلام صغير-  رؤيا قصها على أبيه، فقال له أبوه: {لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى  إِخْوَتِكَ} [يوسف: 5]، وذلك خشية عليه من حسدهم. وخلاصة الرؤيا: أنه رأى  أحد عشر كوكباً والشمس والقمر يسجدون له، فعرف يعقوب أنها تتضمن مجداً  ليوسف يجعل إخوته وأبويه يخضعون لسلطانه.  
-4 حسده إخوته على ولوع أبيهم به وإيثاره عليهم، فدبروا له مكيدة إلقائه في  الجب، فمرت قافلة فأرسلت واردها إلى البئر فأدلى دلوه، فتعلق يوسف به،  فأخذوه عبداً رقيقاً وانتهى أمره إلى مصر فاشتراه رئيس الشرطة فيها، واحتل  عنده مكاناً حسناً اكتسبه بحسن خلقه وصدقه، وأمانته وعبقريته. قالوا: ودخول  يوسف إلى مصر يمكن تحديده قريباً من سنة (1600) ق.م في عهد الملك أبابي.  
-5 عشقته زوجة سيده وشغفت به، فراودته عن نفسه فاستعصم، فدبرت له مكيدة  سجنه إذا لم يُلَبّ رغبتها منه، فقال: {رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ  مِمَّا يَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ} [يوسف: 33].  
-6 أعطاه الله علم تعبير الرؤى، وكشف بعض المغيبات، فاستخدم ذلك في دعوة السجناء معه إلى توحيد الله، وإلى دينه الحق.  
-7 كان معه في السجن فتيان: رئيسُ سُقاةِ الملك، ورئيس الخبازين، فرأى كل منهما في منامه رؤيا وعرضها على يوسف.  
أما رئيس سقاة الملك: فقد رأى أنه يعصر خمراً، فقال يوسف: ستخرج من السجن وتعود إلى عملك فتسقي الملك خمراً.  
وأما رئيس الخبازين: فقد رأى أنه يحمل فوق رأسه طبقاً من الخبز، والطير  تأكل من ذلك الخبر، فأخبره يوسف: أنه سيصلب وتأكل الطير من رأسه.  
وأوصى يوسف رئيس السقاة أن يذكره عند الملك.  
وقد تحقق ما عبر به يوسف لكل من الرجلين، إلا أن ساقي الملك نسي وصية يوسف.  
-8 لبث يوسف في السجن بضع سنين، حتى رأى الملك رؤيا البقرات السمان  والبقرات العجاف، والسنابل الخضر والأخر اليابسات، فعرض رؤياه على السحرة  والكهنة فلم يجد عندهم جواباً، عند ذلك تذكر ساقي الملك ما أوصاه به يوسف  في السجن فأخبر الملك بأمره، فأرسله إلى يوسف يستفتيه في الرؤيا، فكان جواب  يوسف بأن البلاد سيأتيها سبع سنوات مخصبات ثم يأتي بعدها سبع سنوات قحط  وجدب. ثم يأتي بعد ذلك عام يغاث فيه الناس وتعم فيه البركة.  
-9 أُعجب الملك بما عبر به يوسف، فدعاه للخروج من السجن، ولكن يوسف أراد أن  يعاد التحقيق في تهمته قبل خروجه، حتى إذا خرج خرج ببراءة تامة، فأعاد  الملك التحقيق، فاعترفت المرأة بأنها هي التي راودته عن نفسه. عند ذلك خرج  يوسف من السجن، وقربه الملك واستخلصه لنفسه، وجعله على خزائن الأرض، ويشبه  هذا المنصب منصب (وزارة التموين والتجارة)، وسماه الملك اسماً يألفونه في  مصر بحسب لغتهم (صفنات فعنيح)، وجعله بمثابة الملك مسلّطاً على كلّ مصر،  باستثناء الكرسيّ الأول الذي هو للملك.  
-10 نظم يوسف أمر البلاد، وأدار دفة المنصب الذي وُكل إليه إدارة رائعة،  وادَّخر في سنوات الخصب الحب في سنابله، لمواجهة الشدة في سنوات القحط،  وجاءت سنوات القحط التي عمت مصر وبلاد الشام، فقام بتوزيع القوت ضمن تنظيم  حكيم عادل.  
-11 علمت أسرته في أرض الكنعانيين بأمر في مصر، فوفد إخوته إلاّ شقيقه  بنيامين إلى مصر طالبين الميرة، لأن أباه -سيدنا يعقوب- صار حريصاً عليه  بعد أن فقد ولده يوسف، فلما رآهم يوسف عليه السلام عرفهم، وأخذ يحقق معهم  عن أسرتهم وعن أبيهم، واستجرَّ منهم الحديث فأخبروه عن بنيامين، فأعطاهم  ميرتهم ورد لهم فضتهم في أوعيتهم، وكلفهم أن يأتوا بأخيهم بنيامين في المرة  الأخرى، وإلا فليس لهم عنده ميرة، فوعدوه بذلك.  
-12 ذكروا لأبيهم ما جرى لهم في مصر، والشرط الذي شرطه عليهم العزيز، وبعد  إلحاح شديد ومواثيق أعطوها من الله على أنفسهم، أذن لهم يعقوب عليه السلام  بأن يأخذوا معهم أخاهم بنيامين.  
-13 ولما وفدوا على يوسف عليه السلام دبَّر لهم أمراً يستبقي فيه أخاه  بنيامين عنده، فكلف غلمانه أن يدسوا الإِناء الفضيّ الذي يشرب به في رحل  أخيه بنيامين. ولما حملوا ميرتهم عائدين إلى بلادهم أرسل الجنود للبحث عن  سقاية الملك، فوجدوها في رحل بنيامين فأخذوه، وكان أمراً شديد الوقع على  قلوبهم، وعادوا إلى يوسف يرجونه ويتوسلون إليه أن يخلي سبيل أخيهم، وعرضوا  عليه أن يأخذ واحدا منهم مكانه، إلا أنه رفض. فرجعوا إلى أبيهم إلا كبيرهم  رأوبين، وأخبروه الخبر فظن بهم سوءاً، وحزن حزناً أفقده بصره. ثم أمرهم  بالعودة إلى مصر والتحسس عن يوسف وأخيه، فعادوا إلى مصر وألحّوا بالرجاء أن  يمنَّ العزيز عليهم بالإِفراج عن أخيهم، وخلال محادثتهم معه بدرت منها  بادرة أسرها يوسف في نفسه، إذ قالوا: {إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل}،  يشيرون إلى الحادثة التي اصطنعتها عمته حينما كان صغيراً لتستبقيه عندها.  
-14 وبأسلوب بارع عرّفهم يوسف بنفسه، فقالوا: {أَئِنَّكَ لأَنْتَ  يُوسُفُ؟!} قال: {أَنَا يُوسُفُ وَهذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْنَا!} [يوسف: 90] قالوا: {تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ آثَرَكَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْنَا!} [يوسف: 91] والتمسوا منه العفو والصفح عما كان منهم، فقال: {لا  تَثْرِيبَ عَلَيْكُمْ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ} [يوسف: 92].  وطلب منهم أن يأتوا بأهلهم أجمعين، وبذلك انتقل بنو إسرائيل إلى مصر،  وأقاموا فيها وتوالدوا حتى زمن خروجهم مع موسى عليه السلام.  
-15 قالوا: ولما اجتمع يوسف بأبيه - بعد الفراق - كان عمر يعقوب (130) سنة،  فيكون عمر يوسف يومئذ (39) سنة، ثم توفي يعقوب بعدها بـ (17)سنة. وعاش  يوسف عليه السلام من السنين (110)، ومات في مصر وهو في الحكم ودفن فيها، ثم  نقل رفاته إلى الشام أيام موسى عليهما السلام، ودفن بنابلس على الأرجح.  
قالوا: وكانت وفاة يوسف عليه السلام قبل مولد موسى عليه السلام بأربع وستين  سنة، وبعد مولد إبراهيم بـ (361) سنة. ولكن مثل هذه المدة لا تكفي مطلقاً  لأن يتكاثر فيها بنوا إسرائيل إلى المقدار الذي ذكر مؤرخوهم أنهم قد وصلوا  إليه أيّام موسى عليه السلام.  
(ب) وقد فصَّل القرآن الكريم قصة يوسف عليه السلام في سورة كاملة مسماة باسمه،  
وقد أبرزت من حياته مثالاً فريداً من روائع القصص الإِنسانية الهادية المرشدة، مرت في حياة رسول مصلح

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

يعقوب عليه السلام  وقد ذكره الله في عداد مجموعة الرسل عليه السلام، وقال تعالى: {فَلَمَّا  اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ  إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلا جَعَلْنَا نَبِيًّا * وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُمْ  مِنْ رَحْمَتِنَا وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيًّا} [مريم:  49-50].   
حياة يعقوب عليه السلام في فقرات: 
(أ) أبرز ما تعرض له المؤرخون من حياته عليه السلام ما يلي:  
هو يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليه السلام، وأمه (رفقة) بنت بتوئيل بن ناحور بن آزر "تارح".  
ويعقوب "إسرائيل" عليه السلام هو أبو الأسباط الإثني عشر، وإليه ينسب شعب  بني إسرائيل، وقد جاء عند أهل التوراة أن الله سماه إسرائيل. ففي الإِصحاح  (32) من سفر التكوين أنّ الملك الذي صارعه حتى الفجر سماه "إسرائيل" وقال  له: لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت.  
ذكر المؤرخون أنه ولد في مهجر الأسرة الإِبراهيمية في أرض الكنعانيين  "فلسطين"، وشب في كنف أبيه إسحاق، ثم سافر إلى خاله (لابان بن بتوئيل بن  ناحور) المقيم في "فدان آرام" من أرض بابل "العراق" وأقام عنده.  
وكان للابان ابنتان هما: (لَيْئة") وهي الكبرى، و(راحيل) وهي الصغرى، فخطب  يعقوب من خاله بنته الصغرى راحيل، فوافقه خاله مقابل أن يخدمه سبع سنين،  ولكن خاله أدخله على ليئة البنت الكبرى بدلاً من راحيل التي خطبها  واختارها، فكلم خاله في ذلك فقال له: اخدمني سبع سنين أخرى لأزوجك من راحيل  أيضاً، فخدمه وجمع بين الأختين، ولم يكن الجمع بين الأختين في شريعتهم  محرماً.  
وكان لكل من الأختين ليئة وراحيل جارية، فتزوج يعقوب بهما أيضاً، وهما بِلْهة جارية راحيل، وزِلْفَة جارية ليئة.  
وبذلك صار عنده أربع نسوة، وقد ولدن له أولاده الاثني عشر.  
أما لَيْئة: فقد ولدت له ستة أولاد، وهم:  
-1 رأوبين "وهو الولد البكر ليعقوب" 2- شمعون 3- لاوي "ومن نسله موسى عليه  السلام" 4- يهوذا "ومن اسمه أخذت كلمة يهود" 5- يسّاكر6- زبولون.  
وأما راحيل: فقد ولدت له ولدين، هما:  
-1 يوسف "عليه السلام" 2- بَنْيامين.  
وأما بِلهة جارية راحيل: فقد ولدت له ولدين أيضاً هما:  
-1 دان 2- نفتالي.  
وأما زِلْفَة جارية لَيْئَة: فقد ولدت له ولدين أيضاً هما:  
-1 جاد 2- أشير.  
وهؤلاء هم أولاده الاثنا عشر، وكان كل واحد منهم أباً لسبط من أسباط بني  إسرائيل. قالوا: وكل أولاده قد ولدوا له وهو في "فدان آرام" عند خاله يرعى  له الغنم مهراً لابنتيه، إلا بنيامين فقد ولد له بعد أن رجح إلى مهجر  الأسرة الإِبراهيمية في أرض الكنعانيين.  
قالوا: وقد ساق معه من غنم خاله نتاج سنة لدى عودته إلى مهجر الأسرة مع  زوجاته وأولاده، وقد ابتلي عليه السلام بفراق ابنه يوسف - كما سيأتي - ثم  اجتمعا في مصر، وتوفي بعد (17) سنة لما بلغ من العمر (147) سنة. وقد أوصى  يعقوب ابنه يوسف أن يدفنه مع أبيه إسحاق، ففعل يوسف ذلك، وسار به إلى الشام  ودفنه عند أبيه في المغارة بحبرون "مدينة الخليل".  
(ب) وقد عرض القرآن الكريم إلى جوانب يسيرة من حياة يعقوب عليه السلام في عدد سور، وأهمها النقاط التالية:  
-1 إثبات نبوته ورسالته، وأن الله أوحى له وأنزل إليه طائفة من الشرائع، وجعله من الصالحين ومن المصطَفَين الأخيار.  
-2 وصيَّته لبنيه بقوله: {يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمْ  الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ} [البقرة: 132].  
-3 امتنان الله على جده إبراهيم بميلاده من وراء إسحاق وبجعله نبياً.  
-4 مشاهد مما جرى له من جرّاء حسد أولاده لأخيهم يوسف، وإلقائهم إياه في  الجب، وادعائهم أن الذئب أكله، وشدة حزنه على فراقه، ثم انتقاله إلى مصر  بعد أن صار يوسف عليه السلام حاكماً على خزائن الأرض فيها، وذلك ما تضمنته  قصة يوسف المبسوطة في القرآن المجيد.

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

